# Interstellar (2014) Movie Discussion *Spoilers Ahead*



## rajatGod512 (Nov 5, 2014)

Going for Interstellar this weekend  ...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> Going for Interstellar this weekend  ...



Don't keep your hopes high.


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> Going for Interstellar this weekend  ...


Couldn't book the tickets for weekend here. Damn so many Nolan fans


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar - this is a must watch for who? 
1. Nolan fans.
2. Science freaks
3. People who believe in one god (oh yeah I said it move on)



Spoiler



may be a spoiler for many.
The movie has quantum physics, time travel, fifth dimension, worm hole, black hole and every thing and it is explained perfectly


If you are not science freak please don't whine about the movie.
A controversy 


Spoiler



Even single thing from the movie is already explained in the name of Quran and Hadith, so whoever falls under this community will understand it very well


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar - 7/10



Spoiler



I thought the movie tried to be a bit too sentimental/dramatic & it dragged on a bit  (I liked  2001:  A Space Odyssey)


----------



## Tenida (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Saw Interstellar at Imax: What a experience man wow


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Tenida said:


> Saw Interstellar at Imax: What a experience man wow



everything was shaking when the rocket took off even though i went to non-IMAX. i cannot imagine what i would be IMAX.


Spoiler



the music was so high and emotional when Cooper leaves and her daughter was running after him. Give that man (Hans Zimmer) a oscar


BTW going again next week


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

visuals & music scores were great but story was below expectations considering it is a Nolan movie,still better than your avg scifi movie though.


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



whitestar_999 said:


> visuals & music scores were great but story was below expectations considering it is a Nolan movie,still better than your avg scifi movie though.


Nolan did something what anyone couldn't do. Visualize and explain time travel, black holes and worm holes.( correct me if I'm wrong)

Research on 'Interstellar' leads to black hole breakthrough | Digital Trends

How Building a Black Hole for Interstellar Led to an Amazing Scientific Discovery | WIRED

How Interstellar’s Black Hole Led To An Actual Scientific Discovery | Penny4NASA

The movie is beyond anything.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

^ yep. The same guy who fed them the equations for the black hole also helped out with Contact. Would be interesting to do a comparison of all black holes in cinema. 
Haven't seen interstellar yet, but expect that there is a numinous component. There was one in Contact too. Have to see how this will be handled, but I am skeptical about a science movie going into the territory of theology. These two don't bridge well, and they are separate domains, any connection seems contrived. I am afraid that it will be very much like those Hindus who believe that ancient Indian texts already knows all future scientific breakthroughs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Time travel is a fantasy until proved otherwise,black hole & wormhole visualizations were based on real equations rendered using a new software which i agree is a good thing but not extraordinary.This simulation can be done by anyone with money & resources which is exactly what Nolan provided.In coming years another producer with deeper pockets & resources may come up with even better visualizations based on some real physics equations.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

It was rendered realistically, they discovered some new ways all that light behaves in high gravity environments 
but they also cherry picked good looking angles and cinematic viewpoints for the rendering, not the ones that showed the most scientific information. There is a difference between visually striking space photos and boring false color space photos which highlights some aspects of the objects being studied. Nolan chose the former, not the latter.


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A guy said he is going to stimulate/ or release paper how light behaves in black hole like  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] said. Also the ancestors knew everything regardless of religion which we still looking to prove whether it is truth or not.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Interstellar - 9/10* ... Powerful movie , had a great time , Will watch again . Visually amazing , I am still murmuring the OST . Brilliant acting by the cast . I had a scientific-gasm in the theater   ...



> "Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night... Rage, Rage Against The Dying Of The Light."




P.S. For those who have seen it -



Spoiler



So what are your thoughts on how the wormhole really appeared near Jupiter?


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> *Interstellar - 9/10* ... Powerful movie , had a great time , Will watch again . Visually amazing , I am still murmuring the OST . Brilliant acting by the cast . I had a scientific-gasm in the theater   ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



"They" put it



did the theatre screened with subtitles


----------



## icebags (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Spoiler



what u ppl think "they" means ?



i m really amazed with this film, still cant get over it, have some q's and o's , will put them here when i settle them all together.

but missed the space "experience" a bit at the hall i saw, i think i need to rewatch in some better screen or imax soon.

subs, yes. it helped.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



amjath said:


> did the theatre screened with subtitles



Yes , but sometimes they were missing , sometimes they randomly appeared ... 



amjath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "They" put it





icebags said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> what u ppl think "they" means ?





Spoiler



Well then , who are "they" , definitely not aliens , Coop says that they are advanced 5th Dimensional Humans which put it there ... but that is a paradox , well the way I see it was the 5-D humans were advanced that they could somehow put the wormhole into our solar system , maybe they can manipulate time , like they can manipulate gravity .


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> Yes , but sometimes they were missing , sometimes they randomly appeared ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



there is a reference of a mass less/gravity less objects. If you don't mind, me using this word and reference from what I believe [religion] it is then I don't mind using it


Spoiler



Muslims call it as Jinn which obeys the ONE


 i don't know what others call it. Its the closest I can bring it to you. I'm not doing a ritual classes here, just my thought


----------



## icebags (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



amjath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



As per dialogues, i agree with rajat, it was an advanced stage of human evolution. perhaps humankind managed to evolve beyond biological life form. (i guess u will understand if u seen stargate)


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



icebags said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As per dialogues, i agree with rajat, it was an advanced stage of human evolution. perhaps humankind managed to evolve beyond biological life form. (i guess u will understand if u seen stargate)





Spoiler



I see I didn't watch that movie yet. But what do you think the 4th dimension with respect to human evolution? 4th dimension respects *time* BTW



Mods who watched the movie "Interstellar" read the spoiler  and move the discussion to a new thread since we discuss about the movie and in and around it. Include a spoiler alert in the title


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Frickin Big Hero 6 beat Interstellar at US box office . Now I feel the pain of DC guys when MCU movies beat them   ....

Still , Everything that can happen Will happen .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



amjath said:


> First reason
> Disney rendered its new animated film on a 55,000-core supercomputer



oh well , both Interstellar and Big Hero 6 have same amount of budget (165 million) , both need to make atleast 500 million in their box office to be considered a pass . Both will get past that mark IMO , Interstellar made 80 million in the foreign markets where it opened (quite a few) . The most important week is the next one , which will decide where both movies are going .

So how many people were there in theater when you guys saw ? In mine showing there were around 25 people at the beginning , more than half of them left after 1 hour into the film  , at the end it was like 7-8 of us .

Its doing awesome in big cities in India though ...


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Here the theater was full for 7.55 am show. I was ed
Another fact spoiled interstellar is the critics reviews


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



amjath said:


> Here the theater was full for 7.55 am show. I was ed
> Another fact spoiled interstellar is the critics reviews



lol Awesome , yeah I went in with low expectation but after getting my mind blown by the movie I was shocked as to how it only has 70 % ~ in RT .


----------



## icebags (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> lol Awesome , yeah I went in with low expectation but after getting my mind blown by the movie I was shocked as to how it only has 70 % ~ in RT .



had to struggle to get interstellar ticket in calcutta, most 9am shows went housefull by the previous day. those who went on same day, had nothing else to do but bang their head on floor. 

as for the science part, i felt more like it was a mixture of an emotional space exploration story with the flavour of high science.

there are some lots of plot holes to begin with, one would be:


Spoiler



they need a big huge rocket to leave earths gravitational field, but those planets with 130% & 80% EG, they just ferried in and out in a shuttle, like driving a car. so, why they did not leave earth in shuttle in the first place ? 



and yes, some parts including the end was very emotional, i went with a colleague, and when the show broke i knew from his voice he felt like crying. same think happened with me once or twice also.  (T.T)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



icebags said:


> had to struggle to get interstellar ticket in calcutta, most 9am shows went housefull by the previous day. those who went on same day, had nothing else to do but bang their head on floor.
> 
> as for the science part, i felt more like it was a mixture of an emotional space exploration story with the flavour of high science.
> 
> ...




oh well ... I got no idea , maybe I missed something , or maybe its overlooked at in the movie . Have to confirm though .


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar - 7.5/10 great movie...superb acting...great background score


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Intersteller 8/10*

You can't teach people Physics in 3 hours, you can try at the same time you can hope....but according to Murphy's another law "what can go wrong, would go wrong"
So, this movie is wrong choice to be accompanied with your non-science background GF/BF or normal F.

I'll still keep 'Primer' as most accurate and boring movie on time travel and sh1t!
Intersteller would come second place along with Contact.

They kept to technical authenticity but forgot to give it a soul and for a movie its soul is its story. 
Like Inception it bets on its awe-inspiring concept and hopes people would not notice the lack of proper story. 

Seriously, I understand lengthy shots of space shuttle driving could give orgasm to nerds but as a movie it makes you lose focus as in the end 'nothing is happening' on the screen!

Even after all these rants, I still have given it 8/10 because it excited me and made me ponder on the possibilities.

Verdict : I know most of our fellow geeks would go for it/already have seen. But, a word of caution for future audience : choose your movie companion carefully!


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar - 7.2/10 

Should have given 9.
but

7 for content and act, 0.2 for visuals. a great director should not forget the fundamentalist's tenet, a movie is a visual experience. A movie that is so rich in data, so incredibly dull and drab in CGI, that these don't couple! When its a movie about interstellar space travels, spinning black holes, time dilation and perceptive space-time paradoxes, it should be a movie where people's jaw will drop in awe by the CGI, not a movie where fixed camera shots and half-baked panoramic space images. 

And Nolan...its nothing new ok! Gravity is way ahead of this movie if you take the experience about the SPACE into account. This could be the movie of the century with that mind-boggling story and information that is so incontrovertibly true and enigmatic in the history of particle and astrophysics.  This could be the  dogma of all sci-fi movies. But Nolan you played low-ball again in the graphic effects , I noticed this in Dark Knight series too, it dint hurt much. But for Interstellar, its unforgivable.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Oh looks like it tried to be another Space Odyssey and failed


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar 8/10.

I see that everyone's ranting about this one being too technical and lacking soul. However, being someone who lacks empathy, I was really looking forward to watching this movie for its technical authenticity, on which front it did deliver reasonably well. Of course, it proved to be a snoozefest for the generic, non-technical audience but it is a treasure for those who can comprehend what's going on and a good learning experience if rub your grey cells while you are at it.

The special effects are what made this an amazing experience for me. The backgrounds reminded me of the Homeworld series, which I am a huge fan of. 



Spoiler



I almost wet myself seeing the black hole in the background and almost driven to tears as they orbit it to get a gravitation boost towards the third planet. I am usually never so moved.



The story is decent and tightly bound to the technical aspects of the movie. That is why a layman might struggle to find coherence in the storyline, but I believe a layman can still enjoy the movie if they think of this as an abstract art similar to David Lynch's movies.

The music is decent at best.

Final verdict: At least a good one time watch for laymen, multiple watches for those who want to understand the story properly and a must watch for science buffs.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Anorion said:


> Oh looks like it tried to be another Space Odyssey and failed



I liked Interstellar better ... 

Going again tomorrow .

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Intersteller 8/10*
> 
> You can't teach people Physics in 3 hours, you can try at the same time you can hope....but according to Murphy's another law "what can go wrong, would go wrong"




Thats Gold

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Interstellar 8/10.
> 
> I see that everyone's ranting about this one being too technical and lacking soul.





Spoiler



Some scenes like when Coop was talking with Murphy before leaving was heart-breaking , oh and then when he came back after visiting Miller's Planet and 23 years had past , then when he was watching all the messages and Coop got all teared up watching that , that was definitely a true emotional moment . I don't think it lacks soul , not one bit .


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

I think Interstellar shouldn't have mixed reviews. Nolan has done what others couldn't speak or visualize or discuss. Worth a many time watch
 [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]: true literally cried when 


Spoiler



when cooper left and count down was going on with a high pitch music damn, my heart was pounding


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> *Intersteller 8/10*
> 
> You can't teach people Physics in 3 hours, you can try at the same time you can hope....but according to Murphy's another law "what can go wrong, would go wrong"
> So, this movie is wrong choice to be accompanied with your non-science background GF/BF or normal F.
> ...



 [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]

Did you mean this 'Primer'?
Primer (2004) - IMDb


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> oh well ... I got no idea , maybe I missed something , or maybe its overlooked at in the movie . Have to confirm though .



i actually read stuff before u edited it out.  its not very complex thing to overlook for some experienced scifi show makers, i guess they wanted to make the departure and preps for deps very dramatic. a colossal rocket roaring to the sky has its touch.

to think about it, the rocket & space science stuff are pretty down to earth in the first half, and looks highly advanced in 2nd half. 

another plot hole: 


Spoiler



say the person who landed on the near blackhole planet sent 1MB of data in 1 hr, then from outside the time distortion field they should have needed 7 years to receive the whole 1MB data. if we overlook this considering they used some super high speed broadband to download data in just a day, then atleast they would have known from time stamp, that the person just landed there due to time dilation effect. however, again, i think they gave up the logic for exploration adventure purposes.....



there are always plot holes on sci fi films, this aint any exception, but still its an amazing movie !


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



icebags said:


> i actually read stuff before u edited it out.  its not very complex thing to overlook for some experienced scifi show makers, i guess they wanted to make the departure and preps for deps very dramatic. a colossal rocket roaring to the sky has its touch.
> 
> to think about it, the rocket & space science stuff are pretty down to earth in the first half, and looks highly advanced in 2nd half.
> 
> ...



Correct!

Sending quantum data after Schwarzschild radius is not possible, after that all information stays within the black hole. Simply because the speed of information propagation can not exceed the speed of light. But as we know that as we enter the particle horizon the coordinates describing radial distance and time switch roles, so the space-like co-ordinates or the delta R becomes time-like and the time-like delta T becomes space-like, meaning no matter what we do, we always move forward in time. Eventually, you're bound to hit the singularity at r = 0, then you are actually in future. So interstellar actually shows how   the Schwarzschild geometry is used here for the actual time-warp theoretically possible. 

But this...


"general relativity, clocks at rest run slower inside a gravitational potential than outside.

In the case of the Schwarzschild metric, the proper time, the actual time measured by an observer at rest at radius r, during an interval dt of universal time is (1 - rs/r)1/2 dt, which is less than the universal time interval dt. Thus a distant observer at rest will observe the clock of an observer at rest at radius r to run more slowly than the distant observer's own clock, by a factor 
( 1 - rs / r )1/2 .
This time dilation factor tends to zero as r approaches the Schwarzschild radius rs, which means that someone at the Schwarzschild radius will appear to freeze to a stop, as seen by anyone outside the Schwarzschild radius"

So there is absolutely no way that TARS solution of solving gravity equation by sending data packets near Schwarzschild radius was possible. The only solution is shown in the movie.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



icebags said:


> i actually read stuff before u edited it out.  its not very complex thing to overlook for some experienced scifi show makers, i guess they wanted to make the departure and preps for deps very dramatic. a colossal rocket roaring to the sky has its touch.
> 
> to think about it, the rocket & space science stuff are pretty down to earth in the first half, and looks highly advanced in 2nd half.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



from wht i learned,they would get the data in less than 7 yrs u said,because they r transmitting from the surface to the ship provided they use radio waves,waves would be streched at the planet surface due to gravitational field and it become normal as goes far away from the surface beacuse of decreasing force



- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> Correct!
> 
> Sending quantum data after Schwarzschild radius is not possible, after that all information stays within the black hole. Simply because the speed of information propagation can not exceed the speed of light. But as we know that as we enter the particle horizon the coordinates describing radial distance and time switch roles, so the space-like co-ordinates or the delta R becomes time-like and the time-like delta T becomes space-like, meaning no matter what we do, we always move forward in time. Eventually, you're bound to hit the singularity at r = 0, then you are actually in future. So interstellar actually shows how   the Schwarzschild geometry is used here for the actual time-warp theoretically possible.
> 
> ...



he says otherwise,information can come out
*www.hawking.org.uk/into-a-black-hole.html


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

^^ Hawking radiation is not instantaneous, and it takes the blackhole to naturally evaporate over millions of years. We are not talking about that.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

hey cool nice dissections of Interstellar. The movie was not very scientific. It is possible to know the atmospheric compositions of planets with the technology we have, without actually having to go there. Scouting out habitable ones wouldn't require the effort they put in. They showed things bending because of high gravity, but they did not show how light behaves at relativistic speeds. If your fingers are appearing to bend, then the colours would have shifted too. They totally mis interpreted murphy's law, and that is not even science. It does not say anything that can happen will happen, it is specifically about things going wrong, and the statement is anything that can go wrong, will. That is it, there is no other interpretation. They did dumb down the movie, glossed over the magic-science, but at least they tried a bit and it's groundwork for other film makers who might be brave enough to make more hard sci fi films. There was really no point to the story, but it was beautiful, powerful, visually stunning and went right for the feels. Juggling the human condition and science can be tough to pull off, and these guys did an ok job. The rules of how a camera should move in space was totally rewritten by Gravity, and the grounded, horizontally oriented camera work in the space sequences seem primitive. The robots were well done though, a progress from Odyssey and Moon. 

Forget science, the movie is not consistent with it's own rules
How come Brand did not age? Since she did not go into the black hole, she should have aged a lot more compared to Cooper. The O'Neill Cylinder must have been much, much larger, this looked like a small curved neighborhood, not even a station. Love as a 5th dimensional artefact - lulzk. How come the signals were one way through the wormhole, there is no reason for that. It seems to be sending exactly the amount of information required to take the plot forward, and as per the convenience of the story. Pan dimensional beings/ evolved humans interacting with our space and our time and all they can do is drop a few books? Yeah right. What did Tars see within the black hole because he got the equations to send it back, something totally different from what Cooper saw. And the equation, what exactly did Murph solve, especially when the equation was already solved. Sending complex communications in morse or binary manually can take a lot of time, the signals seem to compact for such methods. It would have been a terribly cumbersome process even if they did it. The future evolved humanity could have definitely done more to help out mankind with the technology they were shown to have. Donno what kind of wormholes they were showing, but the types that allow you to actually travel through should theoretically be possible through time as well, and would not have all the exotic special fx things in a tunnel, would be more like a portal or a doorway. No reason for the humans to go with Plan A and the Robots executing Plan B


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2014)

Great movie 
9/10
Already had a hunch that Cooper would be the ghost as I remembered the weeping angels episode of Doctor Who


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Anorion said:


> How come Brand did not age? Since she did not go into the black hole, she should have aged a lot more compared to Cooper.



Time was still when Cooper was inside the black hole (The Tesseract) , time was a physical dimension on a 3D word there . But when they were circling the black hole , Brand said that , that particular maneuver would cause them about 51 years (due to gravity time dilation) , since both of them coop and brand were in the ship when that happened , neither would age . It was never completely stated that love was a 5th dimensional thing , the thing said by Brand were most probably due to her being responsible for the event on that water planet and she wanted to go to edmunds planet because she loved him .

The future humans would have wanted the present humans to struggle for their survival , as it is said we are better when we are down .  The equation were not solved in like a day , but the insight from the blackhole and wormhole and the other planets and the working of gravity in them , helped to create something which would launch shuttle as big as cities , remember 51 years have passed when Murphy finds the watch and when we see the space shuttles in the end.

To creating the wormhole and black hole, Dr. Kip Thorne collaborated with VFX supervisor Paul J. Franklin and his team at Double Negative. Thorne provided pages of deeply sourced theoretical equations to the team, who then created new CGI software programs based on these equations to create accurate computer simulations of these phenomena. Some individual frames took up to 100 hours to render, and ultimately the whole CGI program reached to 800 terabytes of data. The resulting VFX provided Thorne with new insight into the effects of gravitational lensing and accretion disks surrounding black holes, and led to him writing two scientific papers: one for the astrophysics community and one for the computer graphics community. 


I can go on and on ... on your "Questions" ...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 11, 2014)

I really liked the movie. Wish I had watched it in IMAX. 

The only people I think will be disappointed with the movie will be people who have absolutely no knowledge of physics or otherwise too much of it


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2014)

Watch this everyone :


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2014)

I still am confused what caused the tides on the first planet.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I still am confused what caused the tides on the first planet.



It wasnt stated , but I think it was due to the Gravitational pull of the black hole (Gargantua) . Like the tides on earth due to moon's gravitational effect .


-------------

The only question I have is how did those space shuttle even lift of that planet , when they needed big rockets to lift of on earth . (asked earlier by icebags)


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar: Interstellar (2014) - IMDb


10/10 from my side.


People say some of the "Science" isn't valid. Yes it isn't hence the Sci-Fi genre. Probably the best movie I've ever seen. Absolutely loved it. Great performance from the cast with a stunning soundtrack from Hans Zimmer. This is one movie I'll be remembering for years to come.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> I can go on and on ... on your "Questions" ...



yep... I can go on with more questions too  try the hard ones, the planet atmospheric composition question and the Murphy's law question.

Yeah it was never clearly stated that love was a 5th dimensional artifact, but that bit was not clear. Even the explanation video has no clue what love was doing there. How did Coop manage to navigate to the right time frame to get the message across in the black hole by "using love" after Tars said it was difficult? 

thing is right before the final sling-shot maneuver, the one where Coop sacrifices himself (were both of us talking of the same maneuver?), Murph and Brand were of a particular age. After the maneuver, Murph aged like I donno, 50 years maybe (no clue, you said that), basically she went from being Coop's age to being an old woman. But Brand didn't age at all, still Coop spent more time close to the Singularity than Brand, so Brand should have aged. This is the movie's own logic, can't argue this with science also. 

find it hard to believe that future humans had to resort to communicating through a current human via binary/morse via a bookshelf/watch without finding a more direct way of communicating by "using gravity"

yep, just because they got the black hole right, does not mean they got everything else right in the movie.

PS that explanation of the movie is wrong in places too.. the astronauts don't intend to bring up the first generation of the "population bomb" it's automated with machines and incubators
but the animation of the wormhole is perhaps more accurate than the movie

all the "science" in the movie has been conveniently wrapped around the convoluted plot, for enhancing the intensity and drama. That's fine, nothing wrong in that, but the danger is that this is only going to give you the vaguest ideas of some concepts, and misinformation or exaggerated ideas about others.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

[MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]: You know there's an interstellar thread linked two post above you right? Maybe you shouldn't post in night.


----------



## petergriffin (Nov 12, 2014)

Loved the movie 9/10
awesome soundtrack,dialogues and plot .
*Christopher Nolan Responds to Complaints About 'Interstellar' Science*
Christopher Nolan Responds to Complaints About 'Interstellar' Science - Hollywood Reporter


> “My films are always held to a weirdly high standard for those issues that isn’t applied to everybody else’s films — which I’m fine with,” the director told The Daily Beast about online complaints about the science behind his new movie. “[The science is] all buttoned-up, and Kip [Thorne, astrophysicist and Interstellar’s science adviser] has a book on the science of the film about what’s real, and what’s speculation — because much of it is, of course, speculation.”


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2014)

no man can survive spaghetti-phication while crossing event horizon. The insane gravitational pull at the head of the falling man and at his feet would be godly, not only the magnitude, but also, the difference between them, that would instantly tear the body apart.

Unless the blackhole is a super-massive blackhole and its SC radius is considerably big, but then again, a super-massive blackhole is surrounded by accretion disks emitting explosions of 100 suns, colliding star mass, gamma ray and x ray radiations, super magnetic storms, nova and unimaginable amount of swirling high velocity gas and plasma and remnants of planets and debri and what not! its not like anyone can go there with a spaceship unhindered and gracefully,  maneuvering their ship as much as they like inside that s#itstorm.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2014)

^yep the tidal forces ripped apart the ship, but Cooper and Tars survived


petergriffin said:


> *Christopher Nolan Responds to Complaints About 'Interstellar' Science*
> Christopher Nolan Responds to Complaints About 'Interstellar' Science - Hollywood Reporter



Good he admits it himself. Of Course we hold him to higher standards. 
The problem is how dumb this movie is compared to The Prestige or Inception, there is so much more to these films and what is going on, they use allegories, and there are layers of meanings, there are so many possible interpretations, was looking forward to all of that in Interstellar and missed it 


Interstellar science review: The movieâ€™s black holes, wormholes, relativity, and special effects.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Vyom said:


> You know there's an interstellar thread linked two post above you right? Maybe you shouldn't post in night.


I'll be starting a fire if I post there. So I just posted here.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



thetechfreak said:


> I'll be starting a fire if I post there. So I just posted here.



If fire you expect, fire you should get. But in the thread where it deserves. Hence moving these posts to appropriate thread.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 12, 2014)

The movie is like any sci-fi movies.
You cannot argue if this is wrong or write.
The plot is based on Hawkings theory.
Anyways Blackholes and warmholes are complete mystery.

But what makes this film good is its plot;its something new, and everyone likes to hear a new story.
Cheers to Christopher Nolan!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Anorion said:


> thing is right before the final sling-shot maneuver, the one where Coop sacrifices himself (were both of us talking of the same maneuver?), Murph and Brand were of a particular age. After the maneuver, Murph aged like I donno, 50 years maybe (no clue, you said that), basically she went from being Coop's age to being an old woman. But Brand didn't age at all, still Coop spent more time close to the Singularity than Brand, so Brand should have aged. This is the movie's own logic, can't argue this with science also.



Watch it again , Brand said that , it will cause THEM 50 years , The TIME was Still in the singularity , no time had passed relative to earth when cooper was in the Tesseract .

Cooper had an infinite amount of time to find that particular time frame .

Someone made this infographic , take a look :



Spoiler



*www.filmfad.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Interstellar-Explained.jpg



- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> no man can survive spaghetti-phication while crossing event horizon. The insane gravitational pull at the head of the falling man and at his feet would be godly, not only the magnitude, but also, the difference between them, that would instantly tear the body apart.
> 
> Unless the blackhole is a super-massive blackhole and its SC radius is considerably big, but then again, a super-massive blackhole is surrounded by accretion disks emitting explosions of 100 suns, colliding star mass, gamma ray and x ray radiations, super magnetic storms, nova and unimaginable amount of swirling high velocity gas and plasma and remnants of planets and debri and what not! its not like anyone can go there with a spaceship unhindered and gracefully,  maneuvering their ship as much as they like inside that s#itstorm.



Well in the Science of Interstellar video Kip Thorne basically said that the spaghetti stretching is the most common theory the people know about Blackholes , but may not be entirely true  . Here , Black Hole portion starts around 18:20 . Plus , IMO the black was artificial put there by "them" .



- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> ^yep the tidal forces ripped apart the ship, but Cooper and Tars survived
> 
> 
> Good he admits it himself. Of Course we hold him to higher standards.
> ...



Prestige was meh , in a very realistic setting from the begining they throw in the human fax copier thing in the third act , really come on (It was based on book and the book had the same thing , so eh )  .Inception on the other hand is one of my favorite of all time . 

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> I'll be starting a fire if I post there. So I just posted here.



Have we started the Fire ?

Yes , The Fire Rises .... 



--------------------

To really get 'Interstellar,' you'll have to read Kip Thorne's book


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2014)

yep saw the infographic.
How to navigate by love in a Tesseract? Do you have some kind of compass inside you that pushes you to the right time frame? Also really asking, not poking holes, but what did Tars see in the Black hole / Tesseract, because it was obviously not what Cooper saw, did he get to a naked singularity, if so how? 
Cooper should have aged as he approached the Tesseract, not when in it. It's also the difference between how much Brand aged and how much Murph (and everyone else on earth) aged, that can't be right no matter how you look at it.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2014)

watching cam print.

will get back soon.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2014)

ico said:


> watching cam print.
> 
> will get back soon.



Dude.  WTF.
Don't watch the effing cam print. STOP IT NOW.  !?!?!¿?!??!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yep saw the infographic.
> How to navigate by love in a Tesseract? Do you have some kind of compass inside you that pushes you to the right time frame? Also really asking, not poking holes, but what did Tars see in the Black hole / Tesseract, because it was obviously not what Cooper saw, did he get to a naked singularity, if so how?
> Cooper should have aged as he approached the Tesseract, not when in it. It's also the difference between how much Brand aged and how much Murph (and everyone else on earth) aged, that can't be right no matter how you look at it.



ughh , you cant understand it can you , its a very simple thing . The time they passed (Brand and Cooper) was relative to time on earth .

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> watching cam print.
> 
> will get back soon.



What can you do , when Mods do this  .

I am done .


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2014)

#burn


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2014)

this reminded me of those fictional characters fight thread(superman vs batman).This is just a movie,nothing else.In a movie where there is a 5th dimension & time itself can be bend anything is possible.btw [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION],time does not exist in only 1 frame of reference so yes there are different time frame references when cooper & brand got separated beside each of their frame of reference with respect to earth [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION],it was never shown which time of reference had applied to cooper going inside black hole & which would apply to cooper once he traveled back so maybe there was some "adjustment done to frame of references" by either "them" or cooper to match his & brand frame of reference when he will finally meet her,let's leave it at that.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Interstellar 9/10*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2014)

It's a problem, does not require Coop at all. 

Start of movie
Brand - young woman
Murph - little girl

Water planet maneuver
Brand - young woman
Murph - young woman

50 years pass on earth
Brand - young woman
Murph - old woman

see the problem now? 

even if the tesseract sent Coop back in time or something, Brand and Murphy should have aged at the same rate after the water planet maneuver 

One more thing is how Coop had to first give the co-ordinates of NASA then spell out stay. A simpler way to make himself stay would be to not give out the co-ordinates in the first place? Coop had to do nothing in the tesseract if all he wanted to do was not leave in the first place. If he did want to send out the singularity equations, he needn't have spelled out stay and risk it.  

Also, using the cryo sleep tech creatively gives pretty good solutions to a lot of the problems. The lack of food because of the blight, the space travel, the colonization, and the time difference for the astronaut's families can all be solved. Keep people in cryosleep in cycles till everyone has enough food, match the time spent by astronauts near black holes by sending their families to cryosleep, keep the first colonisers in cryosleep till all the others follow and then wake them all up together... all of these strategies are sci-fi staple.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2014)

ico said:


> #burn



It's not 'burn'. It's a disgrace.
You are a disgrace if you watch (Nolan's + Sci Fi) Genre on cam print. Sucks.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> It's not 'burn'. It's a disgrace.
> You are a disgrace if you watch (Nolan's + Sci Fi) Genre on cam print. Sucks.


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2014)

ico said:


> watching cam print.
> 
> will get back soon.



i agree with vyom, don't kill the film ! it's something to experience at top rated screens ! at least visit some good hall if not imax.

/////


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> It's a problem, does not require Coop at all.
> 
> Start of movie
> Brand - young woman
> ...



Indiana Jones all over again eh ?

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


>



fricking Shia Labeouf sort of avatar guy , bring me back ico ...


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2014)

singleindian said:


> from wht i learned,they would get the data in less than 7 yrs u said,because they r transmitting from the surface to the ship provided they use radio waves,waves would be streched at the planet surface due to gravitational field and it become normal as goes far away from the surface beacuse of decreasing force
> 
> he says otherwise,information can come out
> Into a Black Hole - Stephen Hawking




there is nothing called normal ! if u consider miller's planet a floppy drive and coopers ship the hard drive, then no matter how fast the HDD is, while receivng from floppy info, it cannot surpass floppy speed. the only way cooper ship could read 1hr miller data in 1 hr outer universe time, without slowing down is, going fast forward to 7 ys, i.e. travell to the future.



sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Hawking radiation is not instantaneous, and it takes the blackhole to naturally evaporate over millions of years. We are not talking about that.



about hawking emission, it goes above my head - its a mathematics derivation and basically all math that includes calculus, flies past like fighter jets over my head.  

all my understanding says, beyond the event horizon (boundary, where generated light (generated, at the very same point ! not light that coming from outside or inside) can neither go in or out. ) everything rushes to the centre thing called singularity, 
i.e there nothing could be stable, but always rushing inside or if no rushing thing available, the just void perhaps.....

then finally there is singualrity @ zero radious ! all mass, no size !

(i once fantasized, if pendulum can go shm  , then why light or other particles can not go shm around singularity, but since i never heard such theory, wont dicuss it)

so, 
-> as massy the BH gets, boundary of pull gets further, i.e. event horizon area increases.
-> temperature should increase too, but there is no way for it to come out ..... 

and my understanding ends ...... (i will try to enhance my boundary ouf senses, by pulling more and more knowledge from outside though !  )



SaiyanGoku said:


> I still am confused what caused the tides on the first planet.





rajatGod512 said:


> It wasnt stated , but I think it was due to the Gravitational pull of the black hole (Gargantua) . Like the tides on earth due to moon's gravitational effect .
> -------------
> The only question I have is how did those space shuttle even lift of that planet , when they needed big rockets to lift of on earth . (asked earlier by icebags)



gravitational pull doesn't cause waves, it only causes steady increase in liquid in eliptical shape! 
big huge waves are caused by super/megar/gigar windstorms and more effectively, tectonic plates repositioning themselvs in drastical manners. unless black hole gravity causing tectonic plates go boom boom, there in no way such steep waves could be created !

about the vehicle liftoff! its a mystery. 



Anorion said:


> thing is right before the final sling-shot maneuver, the one where Coop sacrifices himself (were both of us talking of the same maneuver?), Murph and Brand were of a particular age. After the maneuver, Murph aged like I donno, 50 years maybe (no clue, you said that), basically she went from being Coop's age to being an old woman. But Brand didn't age at all, still Coop spent more time close to the Singularity than Brand, so Brand should have aged. This is the movie's own logic, can't argue this with science also.



at singularity, space should be zero or infinite - caz when speed of light is 0 both r same ! and so [delta] time i.e. rate of change of time  should be 0.

and given that cooper was given options to communicate with daughter in different times, it was absolutely cruel intentions by "them" to move cooper 50yrs further ahead in time to put around saturn. it sounds absolute intentional. :/

few more possible plot holes noticed :

when they are standing before thw WH, they could see stars from other side. so, if light could pass through, then why can't other em radio waves? they should have been able to send their data from other side. (in more recent sifi shows, wormholes are always shown bidirectional)

unless millers planet was very very near, and rise of time distortion curve was steep (which did not look like should be from looking at the distance between millers planet and gargantula) they should have taken very very long time to even reach the planet in the eye of outside world, even if the distance is considerably small.  but not sure about this, when speed of light is ralative, position of planet goes relative as well - complex stuff.

*people.bu.edu/pbokulic/blackholes/schwarzschild-bh.gif



sam_738844 said:


> Unless the blackhole is a super-massive blackhole and its SC radius is considerably big, but then again, a super-massive blackhole is surrounded by accretion disks emitting explosions of 100 suns, colliding star mass, gamma ray and x ray radiations, super magnetic storms, nova and unimaginable amount of swirling high velocity gas and plasma and remnants of planets and debri and what not! its not like anyone can go there with a spaceship unhindered and gracefully,  maneuvering their ship as much as they like inside that s#itstorm.



+1 to this & supporting with pics.

*www.slate.com/content/dam/slate/blogs/trending/2012/10/08/speeding_star_near_milky_way_black_hole_tests_einstein_s_relativity_/1591866.jpg.CROP.rectangle3-large.jpg

i might have gone a bit of gaga over the technical stuff, but could not resist with all the gyaan sharing going on !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> this reminded me of those fictional characters fight thread(superman vs batman).This is just a movie,nothing else.In a movie where there is a 5th dimension & time itself can be bend anything is possible.



End of story , good bye . The End . This thread is more complicated than the movie itself ....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Interstellar* 9/10


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmm. So the NASA people in the movie looked at a bunch of pixelated light blobs and decided it was a bad idea to try and relocate humanity on a planet orbitting a black hole only after physically getting there. 

someone should have shown them this:
*i.imgur.com/3WUcx4B.jpg


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2014)

^indeed !


----------



## singleindian (Nov 13, 2014)

Anorion said:


> It's a problem, does not require Coop at all.
> 
> Start of movie
> Brand - young woman
> ...



i dont see a problem thr. brand is not in earth,she is in other galaxy,why do u put her on earth?

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> there is nothing called normal ! if u consider miller's planet a floppy drive and coopers ship the hard drive, then no matter how fast the HDD is, while receivng from floppy info, it cannot surpass floppy speed. the only way cooper ship could read 1hr miller data in 1 hr outer universe time, without slowing down is, going fast forward to 7 ys, i.e. travell to the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the vehicle liftoff is not mystery,its simply saving fuel,that the spacecraft can used for more travel.imagine small spacecraft with huge fuel rockets.it doesn't look pretty.most probably with disintegrate while eascaping earths gravity and air.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Hmm. So the NASA people in the movie looked at a bunch of pixelated light blobs and decided it was a bad idea to try and relocate humanity on a planet orbitting a black hole only after physically getting there.
> 
> someone should have shown them this:
> *i.imgur.com/3WUcx4B.jpg



when its comes to saving humanity,why not?

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> this reminded me of those fictional characters fight thread(superman vs batman).This is just a movie,nothing else.In a movie where there is a 5th dimension & time itself can be bend anything is possible.btw [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION],time does not exist in only 1 frame of reference so yes there are different time frame references when cooper & brand got separated beside each of their frame of reference with respect to earth [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION],it was never shown which time of reference had applied to cooper going inside black hole & which would apply to cooper once he traveled back so maybe there was some "adjustment done to frame of references" by either "them" or cooper to match his & brand frame of reference when he will finally meet her,let's leave it at that.



thr is only one time of reference,ie time of reference of subject with respect to viewer.its that simple.whn in blackhole time ceases to exist.movie shows tht,he goes to 5th dimension.i think this reference thing doesnt apply thr .


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2014)

Neil deGrasse Tyson Breaks Down ?Interstellar?: Black Holes, Time Dilations, and Massive Waves - The Daily Beast


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> no man can survive spaghetti-phication while crossing event horizon. The insane gravitational pull at the head of the falling man and at his feet would be godly, not only the magnitude, but also, the difference between them, that would instantly tear the body apart.
> 
> Unless the blackhole is a super-massive blackhole and its SC radius is considerably big, but then again, a super-massive blackhole is surrounded by accretion disks emitting explosions of 100 suns, colliding star mass, gamma ray and x ray radiations, super magnetic storms, nova and unimaginable amount of swirling high velocity gas and plasma and remnants of planets and debri and what not! its not like anyone can go there with a spaceship unhindered and gracefully,  maneuvering their ship as much as they like inside that s#itstorm.


+1 to this buddy.


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2014)

bssunil said:


> +1 to this buddy.


Kaun hai ye aadmi


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar: a scientific poetry.

And you have to be a hardcore science student to appreciate this movie.
Take a bow nolan


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar : 7/10
Just like I expected a Nolan movie to be..  a heavily technical and slightly deep plot...the visual effects were mesmerizing and were wonderfully complimented by the soundtracks from Hans Zimmer.. The space travel effects were astonishing, but I think gravity had  slightly better and realistic effects.. The plot is Heavily technical ( at least for the casual audience).. Will be posting my thoughts/ doubts in the interstellar thread.. 
Matthew McConaughey, anne Hathaway were very good in their roles. 
Wish I could watched this movie at IMAX...


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2014)

singleindian said:


> the vehicle liftoff is not mystery,its simply saving fuel,that the spacecraft can used for more travel.imagine small spacecraft with huge fuel rockets.it doesn't look pretty.most probably with disintegrate while eascaping earths gravity and air.


i think only the shuttle attached with the mother ship, where did all the fuel go ?


> when its comes to saving humanity,why not?


some people think otherwise :  (if u donno the author, google up ! )
*i.imgur.com/LnQOG5A.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2014)

right now i'm wondering if cooper had already transcended space and time and figured how to concoct and stabilize enough negative energy to sustain a worm-hole in future, why did he not simply just write a book and place it in the Library instead of haunting his beloved daughter by flipping books and finally tapping Morse code through the watch? Would  the most daunting solution of the quantum-stellar equation of all time not take fking forever to transmit that way ?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2014)

^yep.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 14, 2014)

A little off topic, would like to see you guys rank Nolan films you've seen.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 14, 2014)

there was an incident in Mahabharata, when Kalyavan is chasing Krishna, and Krishna hiding inside a cave,in the cave there was a man sleeping for long long time as a reward from Indra. His name was King Muchukunda ,Krishna puts his cloth on Muchukunda,and hides somewhere, when Kalyavan reaches there he thinks he is Krishna and wakes him up to fight, Now Muchukund wakes up and kills Kalyavan.

OK so what the point of this story here. Go to below link and read it carefully

Muchukunda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> "O king, we, the deities are indebted to you for the help and protection which you have given us, by sacrificing your own family life. *Here in the heaven, one year equals three hundred and sixty years of the earth. Since, it has been a long time, there is no sign of your kingdom and family because it has been destroyed with the passage of time.* We are happy and pleased with you, so ask for any boon except Moksha(liberation) because Moksha(liberation) is beyond our capacities".





King Muchukunda helped Devas on their planet to fight with Asuras, he spent one year there, however when he returns on Earth its a long long time has been passed and all his kingdom and family is gone. Mahabharat is ancient text, and you will find this type of explanation in many of Puranas and Vedas.

Our ancient litreture is full of science and knowledge.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2014)

^wow. Nice find.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 14, 2014)

The science behind the movie 'Interstellar' explained (Infographic) | ScienceDump

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> i think only the shuttle attached with the mother ship, where did all the fuel go ?
> 
> some people think otherwise :  (if u donno the author, google up ! )
> *i.imgur.com/LnQOG5A.jpg



thats his opinion.what we see in film is nolans


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> right now i'm wondering if cooper had already transcended space and time and figured how to concoct and stabilize enough negative energy to sustain a worm-hole in future, why did he not simply just write a book and place it in the Library instead of haunting his beloved daughter by flipping books and finally tapping Morse code through the watch? Would  the most daunting solution of the quantum-stellar equation of all time not take fking forever to transmit that way ?


Actually if he wrote a book there is no guarantee murph would have read it. He was sure that murph will take the watch (because of love) and hence will find the data. 
What I don't get is how copper got the co ordinates? If he did not knew he could not have gone to the NASA station and hence could not be able into the five dimensional tesseract. 

One possible explanation may be is Murphy's law. Cooper going to NASA was bound to happen. So may be he stumbled upon it or something. And when he ended up in the tesseract he communicated. And starting the current events? Any ideas?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2014)

Murphy's law does not state anything that can happen will happen, that is Nolan's law
Murphy's law is "Anything that can go wrong, will". Nothing else. 
this is exactly why the movie can give out the wrong message

Where did Coop get the co ordinates from, yeah that is known as a Bootstrap paradox. The information of the co-ordinates to the NASA base has no clear origin because the person went back in time and gave it to himself.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Murphy's law does not state anything that can happen will happen, that is Nolan's law
> Murphy's law is "Anything that can go wrong, will". Nothing else.
> this is exactly why the movie can give out the wrong message
> 
> Where did Coop get the co ordinates from, yeah that is known as a Bootstrap paradox. The information of the co-ordinates to the NASA base has no clear origin because the person went back in time and gave it to himself.


Agreed on that. But from Cooper's perspective going into space went wrong. He missed his child growing up, could not be there when they needed him. So muphy's law is applicable in Cooper's frame of reference. Anyway that's my point of view


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2014)

^haha that's a brilliant interpretation. Bet Nolan didn't think of that. Yes, the real Murphy's law seems to apply to Coop.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 14, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Actually if he wrote a book there is *no guarantee????!!![/B**] murph would have read it. He was sure that murph will take the watch (because of love) and hence will find the data.
> What I don't get is how copper got the co ordinates? If he did not knew he could not have gone to the NASA station and hence could not be able into the five dimensional tesseract.
> 
> One possible explanation may be is Murphy's law. Cooper going to NASA was bound to happen. So may be he stumbled upon it or something. And when he ended up in the tesseract he communicated. And starting the current events? Any ideas?*


*


are you sure that if  cooper had wrote the most important book in human history, he wouldnt name it in BIG BOLD BLOCK LETTERS WITH something like "PLEAAAASE FKINGGGG REAAAD ME YOU DUMB B*TCH COZ THIS GONNA SAVE YOUR ASS" and hard bind with  platinum and put it in the library, so that it looks important??. You do realize the fact also that cooper and his daughter had this ludicrously made-important talent in this movie called "I remember every god damn book in that cell" not only that  "while I am floating in physically conventionalized forward light-cone  of time known as 5th dimention of looooouuvee, i can identify books in my library from the SIDE OF THE PAGES!?"*


----------



## nipunmaster (Nov 14, 2014)

For me, this was the best movie I have seen in a theater by now. The music kept me gripping that "now something will happen". It literally put the heart in the mouth for a long enough time 
The visuals were amazing, never seen anything like that. And just imagining what happened with the lead actor makes my hair stand! When came out of the cinema, the hallway seemed like another dimension for some moments


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 14, 2014)

Interstellar 9/10

Pros:
1. Good story
2. Amazing visual effects
3. Deep knowledge to quantum gravity,astrophysics

Cons:
1. Description about the blackhole is not correct


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2014)

Sitting in theater. Movie about to start in 5 min... 

And the seat is the middle one horizontally as well as vertically.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2014)

Half way in .. The interval. Copper and other explorers are traveling to the other galaxy. Only foundation is laid in first half. Audience saying it's a boring film. I say lol to them. Some mind bending stuff will follow now.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Half way in .. The interval. Copper and other explorers are traveling to the other galaxy. Only foundation is laid in first half. Audience saying it's a boring film. I say lol to them. Some mind bending stuff will follow now.



audience is pure  of audience here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2014)

Here the audience was on the other end,Nolan fans who started clapping & shouting as soon as movie/opening credits started.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 15, 2014)

*Interstellar - 8/10*

I can't understand the timing thing at all - 1 hour there = 7 years WTF???? How did they reach Saturn in a matter of few hours?? The guy who was in the space ship aged,but brad and cooper din't age :O who came down to the planet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2014)

Twin paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gravitational time dilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
to avoid information overload just understand it like this:Time moves slowly for those traveling at great speeds or near very large gravity objects so their watch's 1 second may take 2 hours of our/normal time.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2014)

yeah... 
According to the movie, Brand and Cooper were in a larger orbit matching the water planet around the black hole
The Water Planet, in an orbit almost on the event horizon, time passes slower than for anyone else

but the difference between the larger orbit and the planet should not be soo much that Brand and Coop age so much slower than the guy in the space ship. Maybe compared to people on Earth yes, but the guy in the space ship - nope. So you are right, and that's another plot hole. 

But they reached Saturn over a period of two years I think, and they didn't age during that time because they all went into cryosleep


----------



## theserpent (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay,But what about the water bed? How can someone sleep in that and survive for so long? (Sorry I am not a science student)


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2014)

water bed was some oxygen rich liquid substituting for oxygen, similar one was used in the movie Abyss
Liquid breathing

the bed itself keeps the astronauts in Suspended animation which is a way of putting people into a hibernation like state... there are various effects of this process when people are woken up from it. For example, there is nausea in the movie Oblivion. It could be Cryopreservation in the movie, not sure, there weren't any frost effects or visibly cold things, as far as I can remember.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 15, 2014)

i am waiting for next weekend to watch this movie, anyway, about time, check page number 3 of this thread, about my post, i have posted something there..

(go back in time and see my post  )


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2014)

So back from the movies. Couldn't keep myself away from a few spoilers before watching the movie so the movie was not much of a surprise to me. But the 2nd half was way engrossing than 1st as I had expected. Read this thread completely. And apart from the explanation given by sam_738844 I think I understood a lot of them.

Looks like Nolan likes to mess (another good word would be the F word) with viewers mind and that's why he creates movies such as this and Inception. It also occurs to me that Time Manipulation is his favorite subject. And that's one thing which is making Nolan one of my favorite director after Spielberg.

As for the Interstellar itself, the movie did try to do things which are bigger than itself. I think among all the reviews on this thread sam_738844 explains it the best. Hence quoting here again:



sam_738844 said:


> ... a great director should not forget the fundamentalist's tenet, a movie is a visual experience. A movie that is so rich in data, so incredibly dull and drab in CGI, that these don't couple! When its a movie about interstellar space travels, spinning black holes, time dilation and perceptive space-time paradoxes, it should be a movie where people's jaw will drop in awe by the CGI, not a movie where fixed camera shots and half-baked panoramic space images.
> 
> And Nolan...its nothing new ok! Gravity is way ahead of this movie if you take the experience about the SPACE into account. This could be the movie of the century with that mind-boggling story and information that is so incontrovertibly true and enigmatic in the history of particle and astrophysics.  This could be the  dogma of all sci-fi movies. But Nolan you played low-ball again in the graphic effects , I noticed this in Dark Knight series too, it dint hurt much. But for Interstellar, its unforgivable.



The CGI was not only minimal but it felt a little too minimal. A minimalistic CGI can be a good thing if the focus is on story. But I think the film lacked in this department too. Fixed camera shots were too many and too bad. I feel comparison with Gravity and Contact is fair. Gravity was surreal for its "Space" experience. Contact was good in Space exploration. Heck I would say Contact is still miles apart in "Space exploration" story. (Contact was one of the film that made me fall in love with this genre and made me like Jodie Foster).

So what we can say about Interstellar. The science? I can't comment about that yet since I have been out of touch with Science for years now. And will do after I watch that Discovery channel documentary about the movie. But the film did lead to many real life discoveries so that can't be too bad.

Anyhow, some things I understood from the movie (and correct me if I learned wrong):
1. Wormholes if they exist will look Spherical cause you know its actually a circle in 3D.
2. Blackhole in the movie was created Only for cooper to communicate with her daughter.
3. We should not allow children to play football when they are traveling in a cylindrical spaceship cause it will break windows of houses directly above.
4. We should not do anything in our bedroom that we don't want our parents to see in case they happen to keep an eye on us while stuck in singularity. (oh sh!t)


As for someone who was wondering how the astronaut could walk on water, have you considered that water was just 3 feet high instead of pondering about the composition of the water!?
Also, IIRC it was the Robot who provided the coordinates to NASA to Cooper when he was in singularity. So there's no time paradox here.
Also, as pointed by someone that Cooper could have written a book instead of trying to communicate with her daughter was he really being serious? You do know that he could have only used Gravity to communicate since only Gravity can transcendence Space and Time!

On a lighter note, don't know why but I think Interstellar was perfect to be named as "Gravity". The actual Gravity could have been named "Zero Gravity" or something.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2014)

> We should not do anything in our bedroom that we don't want our parents to see in case they happen to keep an eye on us while stuck in singularity. (oh sh!t)



You ruined my adulthood.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Interstellar - 8/10*
> 
> I can't understand the timing thing at all - 1 hour there = 7 years WTF???? How did they reach Saturn in a matter of few hours?? The guy who was in the space ship aged,but brad and cooper din't age :O who came down to the planet.


You might fall asleep while watching, but watch this video:

[youtube]ev9zrt__lec[/youtube]

btw, it took them 2 years to reach Saturn from Earth.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 15, 2014)

very wonderful video, will have to see it again and again


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2014)

The ball would have followed an elliptical path, even if it went beyond the half way point. It would not go straight up. 

*i.imgur.com/vZ8vcwF.gif

src : Rendezvous with Rama features a space cylinder that describes this effect > Coriolis effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 15, 2014)

my question is does time in space affects the biological progress of human body, like ageing.

If a person goes in deep space, he is detached from early time, so will he age ? how his body will react, normally as the time passes human body also ages proportionately as per earth time, but how it will happen in space ??????????????

dont know about out of earth objects/creatures, but humans are born and belong to earth, their body clock is set as per Earth (Panchtatv - five elements Earth, Water, Fire, Air and sky) i think human body will not survive if it stay for long and long time in space, but cant say what will happen then ?????????

now i cant sleep properly after going all this thread, me and my brother was having this discussion some months back about ageing in Space ?? no answer yet


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2014)

There is only 1 time frame according to which any thing(living or non-living) ages,its own.it is not "set" to any thing else.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> my question is does time in space affects the biological progress of human body, like ageing.
> 
> If a person goes in deep space, he is detached from early time, so will he age ? how his body will react, normally as the time passes human body also ages proportionately as per earth time, but how it will happen in space ??????????????
> 
> ...


Time has slowed down for me. My thoughts will slow down relative to everybody outside, my chemical reactions will slow down relative to everybody outisde, everything for me will slow down relative to everybody outside BUT, everything is normal for me. I will age according to what's the time for me. Everybody will age according to what's the time is for them.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2014)

Hah.. fascinating theory is this Relativity.

Btw, none of the member here mentioned this that what Cooper follows in the beginning of the movie was an "Indian Surveillance drone". So what's the significance of that drone being "Indian"? Did they mean that at that time India now spies on America? I also remember a mention of "Delhi" somewhere.

Damn I need another watch. Sometimes I think Nolan purposely makes his films confusing so as to get the discussion going. Then he complains people "have high expectations from his movie than others".


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2014)

i could see texts in fonts of Hindi in glimpses in his rugged notebook.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> i could see texts in fonts of Hindi in glimpses in his rugged notebook.



Why the facepalm?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 16, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> my question is does time in space affects the biological progress of human body, like ageing.
> 
> If a person goes in deep space, he is detached from early time, so will he age ? how his body will react, normally as the time passes human body also ages proportionately as per earth time, but how it will happen in space ??????????????
> 
> ...



In your body itself, time is faster for your head and slower for your feet


time in space is just like time at home
only the rate at which it passes, changes according to how strong the gravity is 
at extreme gravity, time passes slowly. In less gravity, time goes by faster. 
If you keep a clock on the wall, it is slightly faster than the same clock on the floor.
some of the most accurate time keeping devices on our own planet go bork simply because no two such accurate time pieces will ever agree with each other
New Clock May End Time As We Know It : NPR


----------



## dude1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yeah...
> According to the movie, Brand and Cooper were in a larger orbit matching the water planet around the black hole
> The Water Planet, in an orbit almost on the event horizon, time passes slower than for anyone else
> 
> ...


They do age in cryosleep. Romilly ages even though he has 2 streches of cryosleep when cooper and brand are on water planet.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 16, 2014)

No it talks about Indian space missions. By Delhi mission control I think they mean Indian space mission control like current day ISRO. 

BTW like we say "this car is good; its German" coop said " this solar cells are good they are Indian'"( or something of similar gist). Praising Indian tech eh??


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Why the facepalm?



because one does not simply use native fonts in interfaces while controlling a drone!  because what the hell!?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow never knew that they have mentioned indian tech and something related to India, i think success of many of the ISRO missions have made them to give more important to Indian technologies.. at last something to be proud of as indian

- - - Updated - - -

and i found this 

ISRO job aspirant mentions ?Understood Interstellar? as skill in resume | The UnReal Times



> Christopher Balan, an engineering graduate from Bengaluru, has amused recruiters at the Indian Space Research Organisation, by mentioning “Understood Interstellar” as a part of his curriculum vitae, under the “achievements and skills” section.*www.theunrealtimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/interstellar-210x300.jpg(Image via IndiaToday.com)
> ​“Hell yes, I have! Why shouldn’t I? Things that people usually list under the skills and achievements section – like winning some competition or some best paper award or topping in school – these are things that are banal at best. Whereas understanding Nolan’s Interstellar is like calling Arnab Goswami a liar on his face – not everyone does it!” Balan told _The UnReal Times_.
> “So it is definitely something to be proud of and I see no reason why it shouldn’t be highlighted as a great achievement of mine. I know all the fundas behind this movie. In fact, even if Nolan himself has some doubt, he can ask me and I’ll be glad to explain it to him,” he added.
> An amused ISRO chairman K Radhakrishnan acknowledged that they had indeed received Balan’s resume. “Yes, the resume is with us. I was busy tracking what Mangalyaan is doing when our recruiters called me up to mention this news. I asked them to forward his resume to me and well, it’s quite interesting,” Radhakrishnan said.
> ...


----------



## srkmish (Nov 16, 2014)

I really enjoyed Interstellar. The amazing score by Zimmer added more to the immersion. All in all, a fantastic movie with lots of emotions. Nolan really highlights the human element very well in most of his movies. I had to hold back tears when Alfred sees Bruce in that restaurant in venice and in this movie when Cooper meets murph. 

Dont really understand the people;s viewpoint who said it was boring. Maybe they were put off by too much science stuff.


----------



## icebags (Nov 16, 2014)

^those who say its boring, probably need steroid in their real life to feel anything. it's an amazing movie.



rajatGod512 said:


> End of story , good bye . The End . This thread is more complicated than the movie itself ....



plz comeback ! thread is a lot simpler now !


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow man. Putting Interstellar on resume is an innovative approach. From now on.. I will boast to know these movies:
1. Inception
2. The Matrix Revolutions
3. Shutter Island
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey


I wouldn't claim to understand Primer though, that's just impossible.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Wow man. Putting Interstellar on resume is an innovative approach. From now on.. I will boast to know these movies:
> 1. Inception
> 2. The Matrix Revolutions
> 3. Shutter Island
> ...


you know about Faking News and Unreal Times?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 17, 2014)

That particular scene where Rom says " I have waited years and thought you would never come " gave me chills.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 17, 2014)

It is not at all funny. Interstellar and ISRO are on the same page. So it is logical.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Wow man. Putting Interstellar on resume is an innovative approach. From now on.. I will boast to know these movies:
> 1. Inception
> 2. The Matrix Revolutions
> 3. Shutter Island
> ...



try Pi


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 17, 2014)

So I have a short question, I wasn't great in Physics in school, could I see this movie without leaving the hall looking for a bar? I have no idea what the term _Interstellar_ means.


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> So I have a short question, I wasn't great in Physics in school, could I see this movie without leaving the hall looking for a bar? I have no idea what the term _Interstellar_ means.


Interstellar means travel between stars. You can watch the movie still you will love/enjoy it. Who knows you might get inspired and release a paper :d


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2014)

ico said:


> you know about Faking News and Unreal Times?


It's You who needs to watch them if you didn't understand.



Anorion said:


> try Pi


On my watch list. Have heard it's one of the most confusing film. Let's see.



sling-shot said:


> It is not at all funny. Interstellar and ISRO are on the same page. So it is logical.


What I think is maybe Nolan went into the future and saw ISRO's breakthrough in space research and implemented a part of it in Interstellar. Mind blown.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 17, 2014)

tired yesterday, but all shows were full, could not get to watch it, will do advance booking now for next weekend show.

Any idea about what theatre will be good in Mumbai western suburbs, i am thinking to go for IMAX in wadala or Parel.

how good is PVR, Big Cinemas, (screen and sound quality)

I dont want to spoil the fun of this awesome movie, so looking for best experience


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2014)

Can't say about others but PVR have smallest screen and highest prices. So that is one least desirable theater for me. Although Big Cinema is good. Their theaters are actually big. I watched Interstellar in a theater of Big Cinema and the theater had longer width than length. Hence screen looked bigger than ever.

Never experienced any film on IMAX though. No IMAX in Delhi (which is BS ). But many says IMAX is the Only way to go for this movie atleast. Now the choice is yours.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 17, 2014)

hmm, There are two IMAX in Mumbai, one in Wadala and one in Lower Parel, but a movie of this kind deserve to be seen with great experience, will go with IMAX then, thanks, have to do advance booking as on weekends all shows are full

- - - Updated - - -

WTH is that "Internet Handling charges" why??? i am trying to book it throught bookmyshow.com and they are charging additional fees. WTF ???


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

the reference about India is not positive, IMO they are trying to say that India is the next US in spying


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> WTH is that "Internet Handling charges" why??? i am trying to book it throught bookmyshow.com and they are charging additional fees. WTF ???



Looks like you are new in booking online. 
Yes, bookmyshow.com charges stupid "Internet handling charges".  But not much you can do about it. Sometimes I book ticket from the respective site itself. Costs me a little less than bookmyshow. But not much.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> the reference about India is not positive, IMO they are trying to say that India is the next US in spying



I agree with this. That's why I previously said..



Vyom said:


> Btw, none of the member here mentioned this that what Cooper follows in the beginning of the movie was an "Indian Surveillance drone". So what's the significance of that drone being "Indian"? *Did they mean that at that time India now spies on America?*


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Looks like you are new in booking online.
> Yes, bookmyshow.com charges stupid "Internet handling charges".  But not much you can do about it. Sometimes I book ticket from the respective site itself. Costs me a little less than bookmyshow. But not much.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I didnt see/read this. BTW i already mentioned this


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2014)

Yaar woh dust ka kya concept tha?
Why the f is earth dying?

And so, does the 5th dimension takes you back in time? and make you a poltergeist.
That explains all the horror movies, its aliens that got sucked into the black hole Gargantua.  

Hey lets all jump into a black hole.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 17, 2014)

Interstellar Fan Made Trailer - A tribute to ISRO & Chris Nolan

[YOUTUBE]HBHGWIytmNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2014)

wtf is this. two dialogues about india and ppl start to take credit.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 17, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Yaar woh dust ka kya concept tha?
> Why the f is earth dying?
> 
> And so, does the 5th dimension takes you back in time? and make you a poltergeist.
> ...



Interstellar in one line--

A crop burning super-genius girls father who is the only space-farmer in the Earth when all the vaccum cleaners are gone, jumps into a blackhole to find X=? in a rigged equation made by Alfred, comes back in the future to scare his little daughter, only to surprise her with the worst but most invaluably ticking watch to save humanity, aaaand also his dumb son from fighting with her sister for no apparent reason.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Interstellar in one line--
> 
> A crop burning super-genius girls father who is the only space-farmer in the Earth when all the vaccum cleaners are gone, jumps into a blackhole to find X=? in a rigged equation made by Alfred, comes back in the future to scare his little daughter, only to surprise her with the worst but most invaluably ticking watch to save humanity, aaaand also his dumb son from fighting with her sister for no apparent reason.



Did you just made it up yourself? Have one cookie from me.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 17, 2014)

*eats cookie*


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2014)

Btw, since 1 hour of that planet was equal to 7 years of earth time.. as per my rough calculations...
*In each second 17 earth hours used to pass!*


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 17, 2014)

hmmm so now we can say that once people die they can access or gain ability to travel through blackhole/wormhole, hence when they appear as ghost and things moves without (paranormal),it means once people die, they leave their body and take an invisible or micro form (Sukshma sharir) and go to fifth dimension or in singularity..

so ghost do exist and paranormal things happens, but we dont know how to prove it

so all Chamatkars we have heard so far about gods and people flying in sky in mythology must be real, even the teleportation also.

if one can have access to 5th dimension he can do all these things right ??????

- - - Updated - - -

its scary man,


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2014)

^yep. That's basically the science of interstellar.


----------



## icebags (Nov 17, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> its scary man,



why ? is it cause soul cant be set free even after death ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2014)

I just can't over the fact.. that one "Tick" .. one second, one flash, and 17 Hours is gone! WUUUTTT??


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 18, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^yep. That's basically the science of interstellar.



and that is also the real science i guess, i was looking for answer for long long time about all this things, and i think this movie answers to some of that questions



icebags said:


> why ? is it cause soul cant be set free even after death ?



yes, its about getting too much power after Death, yes Death is not the destination of soul, Moksha is, Death is just a halt in micro (suksha) world

and i am happy soon science will prove after death stuff also, the answer lies in space


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 18, 2014)

Couldn't resist the thread any longer so Saw the movie yesterday ! 
Awesome! It's not obfuscated & confusing as many claim...instead its more or less thought challenging and puts thousands of questions to you!! I saw the movie , then read an explanation about it. Seems fair enough to me.

- - - Updated - - -

Just out of curiosity and logic based on the hypothesis used in the movie , can we draw a conclusion that *Everything is already defined , and we are just in a loop , which progresses on a dimension called time*.?
I feel the plot could also have used time-travel concept , but never mind.....that would be too much adding to the intense linearity already proposed.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2014)

Everything IS defined. But there is no way you get to know in advance "what" is defined. Hence you can't just sit down and "hope" things will play out on its own. Cause unless you try you won't know if it's possible.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 18, 2014)

when i was a child, i used to listen to people about god and death, people always said that god lives up in the deep sky, called "Swarga" and when one dies they go to other world deep in space called "Parlok, Tamlok, Vainkuth" etc.

now its very much scientifically clear, that something is there in space, hence that is why in our ancient civilization they talked about all this things about god living in space etc. now more interested in all those puranas and scriptures, they are hiding some answers


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Interstellar in one line--
> 
> A crop burning super-genius girls father who is the only space-farmer in the Earth when all the vaccum cleaners are gone, jumps into a blackhole to find X=? in a rigged equation made by Alfred, comes back in the future to scare his little daughter, only to surprise her with the worst but most invaluably ticking watch to save humanity, aaaand also his dumb son from fighting with her sister for no apparent reason.



Very nice summary.
Gollum likes


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is another thought (also go through comments)

=====================================
Interstellar Sucks Harder Than Its Black Hole 
---------------------------------------------
Nolan's latest sci-fi movie is a mess covered in psuedo-intelligence.
-Chandrakant 'CK' Isi



> ...
> Interstellar is a big mess coated in pretentious geekyness. - See more at: Interstellar Sucks Harder Than Its Black Hole | TechTree.com
> ...



Interstellar Sucks Harder Than Its Black Hole | TechTree.com

===================================

DISCLAIMER : I have not watched this movie yet.

I do wonder why all these psudo-intellectuals argue about science in a movie which by definition is fictional ?!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2014)

^hmm ok
but that article has a bunch of mistakes too, some in science, and some in understanding what was shown in the movie 
too bored to list all that now.

- - - Updated - - -



Skyh3ck said:


> now its very much scientifically clear, that something is there in space, hence that is why in our ancient civilization they talked about all this things about god living in space etc. now more interested in all those puranas and scriptures, they are hiding some answers



If you want something more recent try the books by Fritjof Capra or Choa Kok Sui. The Tao of Physics outlines the parallels between ancient mysticism and modern science.


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> *Frickin Big Hero 6 beat Interstellar at US box office .* Now I feel the pain of DC guys when MCU movies beat them   ....
> 
> Still , Everything that can happen Will happen .


Of course it did, also half of American people do not believe in evolution.

International markets, specially markets like China, Korea, UK, Interstellar rocked all out.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2014)

All those who are cribbing about goofs , may have forgotten that this is not a science documentary but instead is a Sci-Fiction movie meant to be enjoyed. Is that hard enough to digest ?


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2014)

*Interstellar: 9/10*

Before I write this review, I want to make one thing clear. I am a fan of Mr. Nolan. Not a nolanite as some would say but I do like his work. I also hated TDKR. He is not beyond criticism. 

I went the second day, apparently Calcutta has a huge enough Nolan fan base that even premium tickets were sold out. 

As the movie started the first thing that I noticed is the haunting pipe organ coming to life. I told myself that the music would be good, not the thrashing of M.O.S. And what more to expect from a space opera, it instantly reminded me of Mass Effect, far fetched? Yes, but I hoped and wasn't disappointed.

The movie started slowly, really slowly, there I was expecting to blast off into space at hyperspeed but bound to earth looking at the not so exciting lives of the characters. Little did I know that these tidbits would play a major role later.

Then came the visuals, with the ever so beautiful pipe organ. The movie peaked up speed. Then the theories of relativity started to bear its ugly fangs. I went with a lady friend who had zero idea about physics. But the gigantic waves and emotional scenes kept her hooked. The scenes peeked my interest as I was comparing them mentally with what I knew about the science. A lot fit into place, a lot tried to squeeze in. But nothing seemed impossible(ftl drives in start wars?).

The last part shook me up a bit, but it wasn't impossible. I was acquainted with M theory, and that theory allows higher dimensions, the representation was pure fantasy, but then again I didn't buy a ticket to watch a Science documentary. 

Overall I loved the movie, the music, the acting, the scale of the artifacts. I watched it three times, then I read the book(below). Will go again at least once more to understand the science a bit more.

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> Here is another thought (also go through comments)
> 
> =====================================
> Interstellar Sucks Harder Than Its Black Hole
> ...


That guy is as uneducated as I had ever seen giving a review. He copied some stuff from the internet, but he didn't read the damn science.

A lot of you had asked some questions regarding the science. Please read this book: Amazon.com: The Science of Interstellar (9780393351378): Kip Thorne, Christopher Nolan: Books 
It explains the science beautifully.

- - - Updated - - -



Skyh3ck said:


> Wow never knew that they have mentioned indian tech and something related to India, i think success of many of the ISRO missions have made them to give more important to Indian technologies.. at last something to be proud of as indian
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Unreal times should stick to political satires. It high time they bite the bullet and die a painful death.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> hey cool nice dissections of Interstellar. The movie was not very scientific. It is possible to know the atmospheric compositions of planets with the technology we have, without actually having to go there. Scouting out habitable ones wouldn't require the effort they put in. They showed things bending because of high gravity, but they did not show how light behaves at relativistic speeds. If your fingers are appearing to bend, then the colours would have shifted too. They totally mis interpreted murphy's law, and that is not even science. It does not say anything that can happen will happen, it is specifically about things going wrong, and the statement is anything that can go wrong, will. That is it, there is no other interpretation. They did dumb down the movie, glossed over the magic-science, but at least they tried a bit and it's groundwork for other film makers who might be brave enough to make more hard sci fi films. There was really no point to the story, but it was beautiful, powerful, visually stunning and went right for the feels. Juggling the human condition and science can be tough to pull off, and these guys did an ok job. The rules of how a camera should move in space was totally rewritten by Gravity, and the grounded, horizontally oriented camera work in the space sequences seem primitive. The robots were well done though, a progress from Odyssey and Moon.
> 
> Forget science, the movie is not consistent with it's own rules
> How come Brand did not age? Since she did not go into the black hole, she should have aged a lot more compared to Cooper. The O'Neill Cylinder must have been much, much larger, this looked like a small curved neighborhood, not even a station. Love as a 5th dimensional artefact - lulzk. How come the signals were one way through the wormhole, there is no reason for that. It seems to be sending exactly the amount of information required to take the plot forward, and as per the convenience of the story. Pan dimensional beings/ evolved humans interacting with our space and our time and all they can do is drop a few books? Yeah right. What did Tars see within the black hole because he got the equations to send it back, something totally different from what Cooper saw. And the equation, what exactly did Murph solve, especially when the equation was already solved. Sending complex communications in morse or binary manually can take a lot of time, the signals seem to compact for such methods. It would have been a terribly cumbersome process even if they did it. The future evolved humanity could have definitely done more to help out mankind with the technology they were shown to have. Donno what kind of wormholes they were showing, but the types that allow you to actually travel through should theoretically be possible through time as well, and would not have all the exotic special fx things in a tunnel, would be more like a portal or a doorway. No reason for the humans to go with Plan A and the Robots executing Plan B


*How come Brand did not age? Since she did not go into the black hole, she should have aged a lot more compared to Cooper:*

When the Endurance passed very close to the Blackhole, coupled with its massive speed, time slowed down severely. Both Brand and Cooper passed 50+ years as compared to earth. 

A. Brand: Cooper fell into the Blackhole, stopping time for him. Brand continued to Edmund planet. When Brand came out of the gravity field 50+ years or even more(actually 50+ passed when they slingshotted out of the Blackhole's critical orbit, residual gravity field will add some more to it as well) had passed in earth. Also note that at this time the Endurance is moving at massive speeds, guess around c/2 where c is lightspeed in vacuum. That speed is created by the effect of the slingshot. Now speed affects time just like gravity does. So we get further slowing till she reaches Edmund planet. So total ~80yrs had passed on earth. 

B. Cooper: He falls into the blackhole, as he does time slows for him further till he crosses the event horizon. Note that Brand and Cooper are now aging similarly till Cooper comes so close to the blackhole that time almost stops for him. Now brand is aging faster. But she is in cryosleep and as a result she did not age fast and turn into a hag(ending would have sucked bad). Cooper falls into the tesseract. Then the rest is another big discussion.

C. Murph: Time flows normally for her. She gets the data when she is around 35yrs old, from the future. By the time she had solved the equation and launched humanity towards saturn Brand had come out of the timeslip zone and cryosleep and landed on Edmund planet. Cooper is back to normal timezone and near Saturn.

*The O'Neill Cylinder must have been much, much larger, this looked like a small curved neighborhood, not even a station.*
The surface is small, but inside the wall the space is huge, they can park spacecrafts as well. Enough for the already dwindling population of earth, and multiple stations as well.

*Love as a 5th dimensional artefact - lulzk*
Cooper used love to predict that someday Murph will pick up that watch, only way to communicate data successfully. He never used it to navigate the tesseract. He used the arm boosters for that.

*Pan dimensional beings/ evolved humans interacting with our space and our time and all they can do is drop a few books?*
The laws of nature does not allow to go back in time, you can send signals but cannot go back. Powerful gravitational waves would have destroyed the planet, remember what it did to Cooper's ranger in earth?

*What did Tars see within the black hole because he got the equations to send it back, something totally different from what Cooper saw. *
Data from Outfalling singularity, TARS didn't only see but analyzed the data. Must have had some special sensors in him.

I believe TARS did not send back equations, but data. Data to solve equations. Almost every equation in Physics depend on constants and variables. Finding them is critical. Data sent by TARS can determine those constants/variables, thereby eliminating incorrect solutions. Lets say you have equation x+y=5. This equation has infinite number of solutions. If you know y then this has only one solution. For constants I can name a few like Planck's Constant etc.

*Donno what kind of wormholes they were showing, but the types that allow you to actually travel through should theoretically be possible through time as well, and would not have all the exotic special fx things in a tunnel, would be more like a portal or a doorway.*
Yes, a wormhole can allow you to travel across time as well, specially if one of its end is near a strong gravitational field. But such an wormhole is likely to collapse: Chronology protection conjecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The depiction of wormhole is correct. Space is 3 dimensional, if you are going to thread through it, you have to thread all three dimensions. All theory though.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> *And given that cooper was given options to communicate with daughter in different times, it was absolutely cruel intentions by "them" to move cooper 50yrs further ahead in time to put around saturn. it sounds absolute intentional.* :/
> 
> few more possible plot holes noticed :
> 
> ...


The beings cannot send Cooper back in time. They can send him at the exact moment he fell into the Blackhole. You cannot go back in time, visualize it? Yes, but cannot go back physically.

When the ship was close to MIller's planet, the gravitational warping of space could have scattered the signals so it didn't make its way back.

The infinite fall happens only at horizon, the light redshifts continuously till its no longer detectable. But it does not happen even at the critical orbit.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> *Interstellar: 9/10*
> 
> *How come Brand did not age? Since she did not go into the black hole, she should have aged a lot more compared to Cooper:*
> .



That's is why they did not show brand and cooper meeting in the end of the movie.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 19, 2014)

put spoilers friends... some of you are revealing plot


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> put spoilers friends... some of you are revealing plot



Spoilers ahead is in the title of this thread. If you haven't watched the movie and ignored the warning then you should blame yourself.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 19, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> put spoilers friends... some of you are revealing plot



This thread was created for the "sole purpose to discuss" the movie. Do you want "Every" post to be put in "spoiler" since almost every post have spoilers. 

And boy, lot of reading ahead of past few posts when I reach home today!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

Vyom said:


> This thread was created for the "sole purpose to discuss" the movie. Do you want "Every" post to be put in "spoiler" since almost every post have spoilers.
> 
> And boy, lot of reading ahead of past few posts when I reach home today!!



really? tldr anyone? anyone?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> *Interstellar: 9/10*
> I believe TARS did not send back equations, but data. Data to solve equations. Almost every equation in Physics depend on constants and variables. Finding them is critical. Data sent by TARS can determine those constants/variables, thereby eliminating incorrect solutions. Lets say you have equation x+y=5. This equation has infinite number of solutions. If you know y then this has only one solution. For constants I can name a few like Planck's Constant etc.
> - - - Updated - - -



Nothing can be sent after the SC limit. That IS the blackhole information paradox. The pattern, piece, holder and the instance of the information, these properties will permanently disappear within black-hole. Simply because the curvature of time-space near the horizon is greatly deformed. Speed of information propagation in a forward light-cone is the speed of light, which must be exceeded to escape the gravity field near the singularity. From a potential observer outside the black hole, that information will basically freeze and red-shifted until it is phased out. So any information sent from inside will never actually reach the outside the radius. Even if there is some means to boost the information relatively to the safe zone just out side the SC radius, it will get stuck in the Photon Sphere and will orbit the black hole forever. 

The paradox arose after Hawking showed, in 1974-1975, that black holes surrounded by quantum fields actually will radiate particles (“Hawking radiation”) and shrink in size eventually evaporating completely. So where the information inside the black hole does go? if the black hole is gone, where did the it disappear along with the black hole?, that violates quantum theory. 

There are more solutions and theories about this than there are hairs in my head. Complementarity, holography and so many string theories and quantum entanglement blah..blah...but bottomline is the TARS plan would never work. It was inevitable that the wormhole theory sticks in the movie for the solution to come.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2014)

Ah so Brand went into cryosleep... that explains the age difference.


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Ah so Brand went into cryosleep... that explains the age difference.


That and the massive gravitational field plus extreme speed around critical orbit.


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Nothing can be sent after the SC limit. That IS the blackhole information paradox. The pattern, piece, holder and the instance of the information, these properties will permanently disappear within black-hole. Simply because the curvature of time-space near the horizon is greatly deformed. Speed of information propagation in a forward light-cone is the speed of light, which must be exceeded to escape the gravity field near the singularity. From a potential observer outside the black hole, that information will basically freeze and red-shifted until it is phased out. So any information sent from inside will never actually reach the outside the radius. Even if there is some means to boost the information relatively to the safe zone just out side the SC radius, it will get stuck in the Photon Sphere and will orbit the black hole forever.
> 
> The paradox arose after Hawking showed, in 1974-1975, that black holes surrounded by quantum fields actually will radiate particles (“Hawking radiation”) and shrink in size eventually evaporating completely. So where the information inside the black hole does go? if the black hole is gone, where did the it disappear along with the black hole?, that violates quantum theory.
> 
> There are more solutions and theories about this than there are hairs in my head. Complementarity, holography and so many string theories and quantum entanglement blah..blah...but bottomline is the TARS plan would never work. It was inevitable that the wormhole theory sticks in the movie for the solution to come.


Yes. The information carried by mass disappears. But TARS could still get quantum data related to the warping of space in the singularity. TARS solved quantum gravity. It sounds farfetched. But it's still a movie. That tiny bit of science fiction was a fresh perspective.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

^^Exactly, This reason that I watched it three times with three different groups of people not because I fail to understand the science behind it, but because I do and I want more out of it. This is not a youtube documentary on Wheeler, Kip, Penrose or Stephen Hawking, or even Einstein or Oppenheimer. This movie is about showing human conditions in extreme situations. 

 Which it did, is like never before, never presented in such form, never comprehended or realized as this. Nobody have seen what it did in A MOVIE. There are huge number of artwork, documentaries, science video journals lying around YouTube and astro-channels about black-holes and stuff, but it was never done on this mammoth scale as in a  AAA movie. And the same very reason, that people who love the cosmos and its mysteries and nurture treasured imaginations over their head....will feel lacking what they wanted but could not see.

 The only thing I feel lacking, is MOAAAR VISUALS PLEASEE!!  We want to see more badass blackholes shots ripping s$it up!, coopers ship struggling through hot mess of surrounding plamsa! more shots of the bloody ship from distance , travelling through space, nearing exo planets, coopers ship entering the horizon and brand sees it freeze in time!...and and Those exo-planets from distance, those visuals,  where are those!???


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

^watched in IMAX??


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^watched in IMAX??



did you?


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> did you?



Nope, no IMAX in Chennai


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2014)

I wish they had shown how light behaves at relativistic speeds, that is the spectrum shifting 
also was missing the additional layers of meaning hidden in Nolan movies. Though figured it was constantly referencing 2001 : A Space Odyssey, didn't understand the whole picture till I read this. 

The Monoliths Have Faces: Interstellar Answers 2001: A Space Odyssey

Tars was basically a prototype for the Monolith, and they showed how it was a swiss army knife, one device to do a lot of things, with all the different applications 
Also, the Tesseract scenes was very similar to what happens to Bowman at the end of 2001



tkin said:


> That guy is as uneducated as I had ever seen giving a review. He copied some stuff from the internet, but he didn't read the damn science.



Yes he did lol, some of the phrasing was very similar to some of the other articles on Interstellar on the internets.

Oh and this is a comic by Nolan on what happens to Mann during the Lazarus mission
Revealed: The Lost Chapter of Interstellar | WIRED


----------



## quan chi (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Interstellar*
Has some flaws, the climax feels like rushed. Moreover no I am not bragging I think I almost guessed the ending when murph started complaining about the falling objects from her shelf.(I think some of you might have too)

Apart from that the movie is pretty entertaining & is better than "primer" in terms of understanding.


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> The beings cannot send Cooper back in time. They can send him at the exact moment he fell into the Blackhole. You cannot go back in time, visualize it? Yes, but cannot go back physically.
> 
> When the ship was close to MIller's planet, the gravitational warping of space could have scattered the signals so it didn't make its way back.
> 
> The infinite fall happens only at horizon, the light redshifts continuously till its no longer detectable. But it does not happen even at the critical orbit.



what ? those "future" being could create a wormhole near saturn's orbit, could take a living human being to the centre of BH in 1 piece and push energy or gravity - to the past behind a book shelf - and they cant travel to past ? i thought they could do that. 

i think they caught the signal from miller planet - enough to know it's atmospheric condis were eligible for human habitat, but dont remember for sure,

not sure about redshift thinggy, i was telling about outward light speed vs miller planets orbital speed. they did not reach there in 1 hr, anyways, say light takes 2 months to reach the space ship from there means, they could only see the planets position from 2 months back...... basically they would be chasing the planet's ghost to reach there like that.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2014)

What I didn't understand was that how did tars and cooper came back to the ship from blackhole.
I mean how the hell did he end up near Jupiter from Blackhole.

Apparently if the Blackhole vanished , then so did Gargantua ...and thereby the planets sorrounding Gargantua are also pretty much dead , as they were living off Gargantua's energy.
Wonder , how did they came back.
Couldn't find a justification for it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> What I didn't understand was that how did tars and cooper came back to the ship from blackhole.
> I mean how the hell did he end up near Jupiter from Blackhole.
> 
> Apparently if the Blackhole vanished , then so did Gargantua ...and thereby the planets sorrounding Gargantua are also pretty much dead , as they were living off Gargantua's energy.
> ...



Abe chod the na yaar, movie khatam paisa hazam


----------



## amjath (Nov 20, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Abe chod the na yaar, movie khatam paisa hazam


Usae hazam nahi huva hai, haajmola candy dedo


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2014)

Beep beep.. PARTY POOPER coming through:
For any guy who don't have anything constructive to add, there is an unsubscribe thread option at the top for them.


----------



## amjath (Nov 20, 2014)

I subscribed to learn


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2014)

The tesseract sends Coop near Saturn in the end. 
In 2001 : Space Odyssey, Bowman enters a similar device, sees different versions of himself across time (similar to Coop seeing his daughter), is converted to some kind if star child/ 5 dimensional / higher level being baby and sent back to near earth orbit. This answers why Coop was sent back, not just how. 

Those who didnt understand interstellar should probably watch 2001


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 20, 2014)

Interstellar title in Bhojpuri

*
Hamake samajh mein na aayal*

--"Tohar blackhole wa me hamar espaceship"


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> The tesseract sends Coop near Saturn in the end.
> In 2001 : Space Odyssey, Bowman enters a similar device, sees different versions of himself across time (similar to Coop seeing his daughter), is converted to some kind if star child/ 5 dimensional / higher level being baby and sent back to near earth orbit. This answers why Coop was sent back, not just how.
> 
> Those who didnt understand interstellar should probably watch 2001



I have watched 2001: A Space Odyssey. Now the ending makes "somewhat" sense. So Nolan stole the idea from 2001? Or he gave him a tribute?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2014)

That switch between some mysterious "them" or godly interference in human activities to Humans taking control of their own destinies, and future humans saving themselves and their past was the point of Interstellar 
So in a way, Nolan answers the questions posed by 2001 and turns the movie around.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I have watched 2001: A Space Odyssey. Now the ending makes "somewhat" sense. So Nolan stole the idea from 2001? Or he gave him a tribute?



I think "inspiration" is the word we should use here (Bollywood has abused this word so much.). 2001: a space odyssey inspired many movies. It is one of them. BTW 2001 is still the best (well of course if you have the patience). Rest of the movies are commercial version or toned down version of that movie.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I think "inspiration" is the word we should use here (Bollywood has abused this word so much.). 2001: a space odyssey inspired many movies. It is one of them. BTW 2001 is still the best (well of course if you have the patience). Rest of the movies are commercial version or toned down version of that movie.



Looking at movies like Moon, Mission to Mars and Contact I can see what you mean here but I was talking explicitly about the last scene of Interstellar which Anorion was talking about in Post 178.

Anyway, about this villanelle:



> Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.



I was thinking what exactly does these lines mean. I encountered this wiki article which shook me a bit. It is a villanelle written by Dylan Thomas which is used many times in pop culture. For eg, Doctor Who, Independence day, in game Assassin's Creed and in many other series and shows.

Since these lines serve as an underlying theme in the movie, it must be telling something grand, which I was unable to comprehend. Or does it simply meant in the context of movie that "_Earth was at the verge of dying and human's destiny was to find a new home"_, which it was?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2014)

Yep. it applies to all of humanity 
Like the end of humans, fight against it... the same way a form of it was used in Independence day.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Yep. it applies to all of humanity
> Like the end of humans, fight against it... the same way a form of it was used in Independence day.



It can be applied to a lot of places then. My new signature.


----------



## 10 numberi (Nov 20, 2014)

This movie taught me many things.

1. Agent smith was right humans are like viruses.
2. Now we know who hit newton's head with an apple.(Higher dimensional beings)
3. Americans are frauds & terrible liars. (appolo mission was a hoax) Please don't believe them unless you want to turn up like russia.
4. Father can be younger than his daughter.(Next time if anybody says your answer is funny & of course wrong. Hit him & tell him he is not intelligent enough to understand the solution)
5.Even in future farmers will remain uneducated.


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2014)

icebags said:


> what ? those "future" being could create a wormhole near saturn's orbit, could take a living human being to the centre of BH in 1 piece and push energy or gravity - to the past behind a book shelf - and they cant travel to past ? i thought they could do that.
> 
> i think they caught the signal from miller planet - enough to know it's atmospheric condis were eligible for human habitat, but dont remember for sure,
> 
> not sure about redshift thinggy, i was telling about outward light speed vs miller planets orbital speed. they did not reach there in 1 hr, anyways, say light takes 2 months to reach the space ship from there means, they could only see the planets position from 2 months back...... basically they would be chasing the planet's ghost to reach there like that.


They are 5D beings, they cannot communicate with 3D beings, to them time is infinite, not bound to anything. They cannot find the location/time in infinite spacetime to communicate with Humans.

No, light does not take 2 months to reach the Endurance from Miller's planet. Speed of light is constant in vacuum. Only thing that effects it is Gravity which actually bends space. Even in the bend space light moves at constant speed. The planet is not close enough to the blackhole for light to behave that way, it might take a few milliseconds extra but not as much as 2 months.

Take for example the Sun, it only bends space by a tiny amount to increase the diameter of the spacetime curve by  50 km, ONLY 50km.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> What I didn't understand was that how did tars and cooper came back to the ship from blackhole.
> I mean how the hell did he end up near Jupiter from Blackhole.
> 
> Apparently if the Blackhole vanished , then so did Gargantua ...and thereby the planets sorrounding Gargantua are also pretty much dead , as they were living off Gargantua's energy.
> ...


Gargantua = Black Hole =/= Worm Hole

Gargantua is not the wormhole, its no way connected to the wormhole at all. The tesseract closed around Cooper and transported him to the wormhole and back to saturn. Its the tessaract that carried cooper through the wormhole, remember the blinding light when cooper was traversing through it at the end?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> 3. Americans are frauds & terrible liars. (appolo mission was a hoax) Please don't believe them unless you want to turn up like russia.



Ahh nooope. In the future dystopian society where some books are banned, it was propoganda so that people don't think about space travel. This was done to show that the future government controlled the people by making them believe that Americans didn't go to the moon by calling it faked to bankrupt Russia. This is the exact opposite of what the movie intended to show. At least that's what the movie was showing, whether or not Americans really sent astronauts to the moon is another discussion, and not commenting on that.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> That switch between some mysterious "them" or godly interference in human activities to Humans taking control of their own destinies, and future humans saving themselves and their past was the point of Interstellar
> So in a way, Nolan answers the questions posed by 2001 and turns the movie around.



Read this article? The Monoliths Have Faces: Interstellar Answers 2001: A Space Odyssey
Talks beautifully about the similarities and differences b/w Interstellar and 2001. So yes you are true.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Looking at movies like Moon, Mission to Mars and Contact I can see what you mean here but I was talking explicitly about the last scene of Interstellar which Anorion was talking about in Post 178.


Ok..then yes it has similarities towards the ending.



Anorion said:


> Ahh nooope. In the future dystopian society where some books are banned, it was propoganda so that people don't think about space trav...


I think he is joking.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

^oh yes. flew over my head.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> They are 5D beings, they cannot communicate with 3D beings, to them time is infinite, not bound to anything. They cannot find the location/time in infinite spacetime to communicate with Humans.
> 
> No, light does not take 2 months to reach the Endurance from Miller's planet. Speed of light is constant in vacuum. Only thing that effects it is Gravity which actually bends space. Even in the bend space light moves at constant speed. The planet is not close enough to the blackhole for light to behave that way, it might take a few milliseconds extra but not as much as 2 months.
> 
> ...


but to create a worm-hole , there must be two black holes , right ?  Two V's inverted onto each other allowing a passage.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

yep. there was a worm hole black hole and a massive gargantua in that neighbourhood


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 21, 2014)

so you mean there were two black-holes in that galaxy ?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

^yep.


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> but to create a worm-hole , there must be two black holes , right ?  Two V's inverted onto each other allowing a passage.


No, though Blackholes create singularities but they are not needed to create wormholes. In fact wormholes create by blackholes would be impossible to traverse because of the event horizon, they would instantly collapse and once you go inside you cannot come out.

For a wormhole that you can traverse you need is a naked singularity, which is impossible in nature as stated in the movie. 

Modern theories say wormholes that are very very tiny in size constantly form in our universe and they get destroyed instantly. What you need is Negative mass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia to stabilize the wormhole so that it cannot collapse on itself. The repulsion of negative mass(positive mass attracts through gravity, negative mass repulses through anti gravity both of which are hypothetical) pushes the walls of the wormholes apart to keep it open. Sort of like stents that are given to heart patients with blocked arteries, to keep the arterial walls from closing in.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> so you mean there were two black-holes in that galaxy ?


Nope, well there was two, but not for the reason you think.

There was a second black hole near Gargantua which must have been used by cooper to slow down his spaceship as it reached Miller's planet, by which time it was going almost 50% of lightspeed(according to calculation). In the movie Cooper says, just when they started talking about problems going to Miler's planet, that he can swing around a neutron star to decelerate, they actually needed something bigger, a small size black hole(~10000 solar masses.) 

Blackhole was not needed for wormhole.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

wait so two blackholes
and a wormhole 

have to read that book


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> wait so two blackholes
> and a wormhole
> 
> have to read that book


Its a must read, not just for the movie but for a good idea about the cutting edge of theoretical physics. The book talks about everything from Relativity to M-Theory.

The smaller blackhole/s are needed to slow down the spacecraft when they are travelling very fast(>50% lightspeed), once during arrival at Miller's planet and once during arrival at Edmund's planet by Brand. They are called IMBH or Intermediate Mass Black Hole with ~10,000 solar masses weight compared to ~100 million solar masses weight of Gargantua which is a SMBH or Super Massive Black hole.

PS: The Science of Interstellar - Flipkart - Too damn expensive.


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2014)

^ so which means the black holes has high gravity pull which slows the fast travelling objects is it? Just like they want to suck things up?


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ so which means the black holes has high gravity pull which slows the fast travelling objects is it? Just like they want to suck things up?


It works both ways. Black holes can speed up well as slow down objects that are cruising along their critical orbits.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2014)

Going to see it tomorrow , I don't think I will understand the movie :/


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2014)

Going to the movie tomorrow. What should I expect ?


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2014)

Faun said:


> Going to the movie tomorrow. What should I expect ?


Not much really. Basic sci-fi stuff.


----------



## icebags (Nov 23, 2014)

Faun said:


> Going to the movie tomorrow. What should I expect ?





Nanducob said:


> Going to see it tomorrow , I don't think I will understand the movie :/



have fun, don't expect anything, there is nothing much to understand, just experience the "journey".


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2014)

Faun said:


> Going to the movie tomorrow. What should I expect ?





icebags said:


> have fun, don't expect anything, there is nothing much to understand, just experience the "journey".


Searched and got this 
Everything you need to know before you see ‘Interstellar’ : The Loop


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Searched and got this
> Everything you need to know before you see ‘Interstellar’ : The Loop



hmm 
Time dilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bootstrap paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And watch or having watched Contact and 2001 :  A Space Odyssey, should be enough


----------



## icebags (Nov 23, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Searched and got this
> Everything you need to know before you see ‘Interstellar’ : The Loop



ur link is full of spoilers !


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the links.missed the first 20 mins


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2014)

It was a mix of drama and sci fi. Liked the concept of gravity. Otherwise ok movie and pretty much in Hollywood spirit.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 24, 2014)

Similar to some space movies where at least one astranaut is a psycho who wants to kill himself(and others too) and the hero brainstorms tricks at the last microsecond when everything is going to blow up.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Similar to some space movies where at least one astranaut is a psycho who wants to kill himself(and others too) and the hero brainstorms tricks at the last microsecond when everything is going to blow up.



This reminds me of that movie where they tried to reignite sun.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> This reminds me of that movie where they tried to reignite sun.


The Icarus II Projectile. 
The Sunlight ?
Edit : The Sunshine.


Gist : Mankind's definition - doing whatever it takes to do it and survive.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hmm
> Time dilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Bootstrap paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> And watch or having watched Contact and 2001 :  A Space Odyssey, should be enough





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Involving people*
> 
> A man travels back in time and falls in love with and marries a woman, who he later learns was his own mother, who then gives birth to him. He is therefore his own father (and thus also his father's father, father's father's father and so on), creating a closed loop in his ancestry and giving him no origin for his paternal genetic material.


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Thanks for the links.missed the first 20 mins



this is why i always say, when going to movies, gift gf her part of ticket and keep ur part in ur own pocket.


----------



## tkin (Nov 25, 2014)

Did any of you go multiple times? I went 5 times, thinking of going one last time before its lifted, now that tickets came down to 50/-


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2014)

tkin said:


> Did any of you go multiple times? I went 5 times, thinking of going one last time before its lifted, now that tickets came down to 50/-



5 times ? how the hell did you rewatch the same movie 5 times O_O, if someone made me watch the same movie 5 times in a week, i might throw up


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2014)

^ I watched Inception countless times  Only Nolan movies are worth the watch.
Here [chennai] the ticket prices will not go down anytime


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> The Icarus II Projectile.
> The Sunlight ?
> Edit : The Sunshine.
> 
> ...



It was some other movie.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2014)

5 times is really too much for this movie lol. It's not that great ffs.

Rs. 50 and nothing else to do, even I'll go then though.


----------



## 10 numberi (Nov 25, 2014)

Faun said:


> Going to the movie tomorrow. What should I expect ?



Some giggling/kissing or fondling in the front or back or back corner seats.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 25, 2014)

dont want to hijack but what is this ? 

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15019&d=1416929103


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

I can see the relation:
Chris directed Momento.
Gajini is "inspired" from Momento.

Looks like Google's algorithm messed up.


----------



## tkin (Nov 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> 5 times ? how the hell did you rewatch the same movie 5 times O_O, if someone made me watch the same movie 5 times in a week, i might throw up


Love dude, love.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

^good, better to watch movies you like in theater as many times because that opportunity won't come again ever 
especially Nolan films 

did that with Guardians, though not so many times


----------



## tkin (Nov 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^good, better to watch movies you like in theater as many times because that opportunity won't come again ever
> especially Nolan films
> 
> did that with Guardians, though not so many times


Yeah, the feeling is awesome. My cousin has a huge tv, something like 90" or more, with some massive soundsystem, with sofas it looks like a movie hall. But something  is just not there. The feeling of that massive screen, soundsystem that shakes the seats, the enthusiastic crowd that gasps at the shocking scenes, cries at the sad scenes, claps after a triumph, its just not there. All of these happened with interstellar. Its one of a very few times I'd seen the crowd clapping in the hall(TDKR, Avengers were a few). 

And interstellar is a movie to be watched in the cinemas. Its 2d only, means no claustrophobic feeling or the pressure of the glasses cutting down on your nose and giving you a headache. Also the picture looks crisp and bright unlike 3d movies. You are not forced to concentrate on the foreground only. Its one of the reasons I don't like 3d movies much.

Nolan completely utilized the benefits of 2d shots. Panoramic shots, pov shots of the spaceship etc.

I am hooked to it. I don't think I'll get another chance to see such a grand space opera in the movies soon. With all movies turning into action packed 2 hr joyrides these kind of movies will become rarer and rarer. I didn't bother seeing avengers more than once(I loved the movie though), I knew Avengers 2, 3, 4 will come. I'll get another chance to see their world and appreciate them then. But Interstellar will not get a sequel, there might not be another movie like this for a very long time(Spielbarg, I'm counting on you).

For record I'm no Nolan crazy fan as such, I watched tdkr and inception twice, like avatar and hobbit.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 26, 2014)

tkin said:


> Yeah, the feeling is awesome. My cousin has a huge tv, something like 90" or more, with some massive soundsystem, with sofas it looks like a movie hall. But something  is just not there. The feeling of that massive screen, soundsystem that shakes the seats, the enthusiastic crowd that gasps at the shocking scenes, cries at the sad scenes, claps after a triumph, its just not there. All of these happened with interstellar. Its one of a very few times I'd seen the crowd clapping in the hall(TDKR, Avengers were a few).
> 
> And interstellar is a movie to be watched in the cinemas. Its 2d only, means no claustrophobic feeling or the pressure of the glasses cutting down on your nose and giving you a headache. Also the picture looks crisp and bright unlike 3d movies. You are not forced to concentrate on the foreground only. Its one of the reasons I don't like 3d movies much.
> 
> ...


This.... . Sums it up.
Nice summing up bro. 
I never watch movies in Theaters. But this once I had to anyhow.


----------



## icebags (Nov 26, 2014)

i want to go see interstellar one more time in imax. but stupid they did not put any show in the morning so far.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 26, 2014)

There are two IMAX screens in Chennai, both awaiting Govt approval for price limit for more than a year 

Hoping that whenever the screens are approved, they screen Interstellar. Will certainly watch again.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 26, 2014)

"Only 2D" is another reason for which I greatly appreciate Nolan.
A big thanks to Nolan, for remaining away from gimmicks. This is such a big factor that I can give excuse to him for not imparting more visually stunning VFX. Since if those were included, I guess this movie "could" have been done in 3D.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 26, 2014)

Its generally 20 rupees extra for this film,im my place


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 26, 2014)

I watched it twice in IMAX.

I want to watch it again.


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I watched it twice in IMAX.
> 
> I want to watch it again.


How lucky you are, I envy you.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 27, 2014)

reading the book
the production process is fascinating, seems like everyone involved, including the actors had a thorough understanding of the physics, but it was Nolan who went and made it speculative for commercial reasons. which is forgivable because the movie is cinematically thrilling. 

Anyway, TARS does not get equations from the naked singularity, TARS sends back the laws of quantum gravity


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2014)

Anorion said:


> reading the book
> the production process is fascinating, seems like everyone involved, including the actors had a thorough understanding of the physics, but it was Nolan who went and made it speculative for commercial reasons. which is forgivable because the movie is cinematically thrilling.
> 
> Anyway, TARS does not get equations from the naked singularity, *TARS sends back the laws of quantum gravity*


Not laws exactly, rather constants.


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 28, 2014)

Anorion said:


> reading the book
> the production process is fascinating, seems like everyone involved, including the actors had a thorough understanding of the physics, but it was Nolan who went and made it speculative for commercial reasons. which is forgivable because the movie is cinematically thrilling.
> 
> Anyway, TARS does not get equations from the naked singularity, TARS sends back the laws of quantum gravity



What book? Amazon/Flipkart link?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2014)

Science of Interstellar
ebook version is almost half of that price


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 28, 2014)

Watched it. Superb movie. Will go again next week to understand it better


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

I really wanted to watch it at the theater again but it's so far 



tkin said:


> Love dude, love.


I read this in Matthew McConaughey's voice  the feels


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2014)

On Friday I watched Interstellar again in theater. Though it cost me a bomb (no Rs 50 shows where I live, sadly) but now I have much greater clarity of the movie.

I noticed lot of things which I failed to notice previously. Like:

*1. The dialogue by Donald* (Cooper's dad) which was a commentary on today's society, and which many failed to notice probably. He said, 


> When I was a kid, it felt like they made something new everyday. Some gadget or idea. Like every day was Christmas.
> But 6, billion people, Just try to imagine that. And every last one of them trying to have it all.
> This world isn't so bad.



This is exactly what is happening today. Every day some new invention, some new discovery. And everyone of us is trying to have it all. If money had no concern, we would perhaps be submerged under every gadget invented even if we didn't have time to use them all.

*2. Context of India:*
It was discussed previously in this thread if the mention of the drone was said belonging to "Indian Air Force" were in bad light or good. Now I can safely say it was in good context. When Cooper was having a discussion with college authorities he said, _"No actually sir, that's a, that's a surveillance drone. With outstanding solar cells. It's Indian"._ And while he was saying that his eyes were shining with gleam. It said it all. During his time "Indian" things were known to be "good". Just like for eg, we say for a good watch, _"Its Swiss"_.

*3. Humor cue light:*
When TARS mentioned he had a humor cue light that it can use to show if he was kidding. And then he said, _"Yeah you could use it to find your way back into the ship after I blow you out the air lock"._ After that he actually used that cue light to show he was kidding.  Failed to notice the cue light in first watch.

*4. Cooper pushing books while stuck in Singularity:*
Someone mentioned on this thread that when Cooper was in the tesseract he didn't have any knowledge on which book he was about to push to let it fall on ground from bookshelf since he couldn't see the titles of them. But he didn't need to. It was clearly shown that he needed to spell out Morse code. To signal a morse code he didn't need to drop book by the book initials, rather just push them in formats of dots and dash.

I also understood how Miller on that water planet died. From Miller's perspective he just reached to the planet. But since one hour of Miller's planet is equal to little more than 7 years of Earth, hence on earth it appeared that Miller was alive on the water planet and signalling beacon for so many years, but ACTUALLY MILLER DIED IN JUST A MATTER OF AN HOUR! Wow! It gives me shivers just thinking about it now.

I think it was worth watching Interstellar again.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2014)

^^doesnt look like worth watching again to me.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 7, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^doesnt look like worth watching again to me.



*mrwgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Sarcastic-Hahaha-No-Reaction-Gif.gif


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^doesnt look like worth watching again to me.





It was worth watching again. I didn't mention the look on my friends face after watching this movie. Priceless.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

off topic but which episode the above sherlock image is from.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2014)

Vyom said:


> *4. Cooper pushing books while stuck in Singularity:*
> Someone mentioned on this thread that when Cooper was in the tesseract he didn't have any knowledge on which book he was about to push to let it fall on ground from bookshelf since he couldn't see the titles of them. But he didn't need to. It was clearly shown that he needed to spell out Morse code. To signal a morse code he didn't need to drop book by the book initials, rather just push them in formats of dots and dash.


'

He spelt it out using regular spelling, it was just a short message, "stay". It wasn't morse, morse was the ticking of the watch. Not sure how you can push out books in dots and dashes format anyway. Im guessing this was easy to do if the books were arranged in alphabetical order.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> '
> 
> He spelt it out using regular spelling, it was just a short message, "stay". It wasn't morse, morse was the ticking of the watch. Not sure how you can push out books in dots and dashes format anyway. Im guessing this was easy to do if the books were arranged in alphabetical order.



His daughter says its Morse very early in the movie. To spell STAY in morse, you have to push books like this.

... - .- -.--

Now this image shows us that books has been pushed to spell S (...). IIRC, to spell T or (-) Cooper has to push a fat stack of books. 

*i.imgur.com/KJcHmzP.jpg

 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] I think it is from 'A Scandal in Belgravia', when they are at Irene Adler's house.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> '
> 
> He spelt it out using regular spelling, it was just a short message, "stay". It wasn't morse, morse was the ticking of the watch. Not sure how you can push out books in dots and dashes format anyway. Im guessing this was easy to do if the books were arranged in alphabetical order.



he used morse. Her daughter herself said morse and he also said ,rose when he was in the tesseract 


but this gets me. The small crafts they were using couldn't possibly have the velocity to escape gargantua's gravitation fields and neither it could have reached the escape velocity for all those other planets. 

PS it doesn't matter how advanced science may have become, it couldn't possibly give a small aircraft that kind of speed. Unless nuclear fission was made feasible inside a aircraft's engine.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok have to watch again now
but 
Murph tries to figure out what language the ghost is using and one approach she suspects is that it is morse. This is early in the movie where it is not yet confirmed what language the ghost is using. 
Cooper sends co-ordinates for NASA base using binary and sand 
Cooper spells out Stay using first letters of books. If there are encyclopedias, this is trivially easy, just pop out the volumes for the letters. Could be morse though, spacing thing does makes sense, not sure atm. But have to agree, dropping any random books and leaving the spacing in morse is simpler than dropping volumes of the appropriate letter, and another way that does not require Coop to know the order of the books. 
Cooper sends the quantum gravity constants using morse on the second dial of the watch.


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> '
> 
> He spelt it out using regular spelling, it was just a short message, "stay". It wasn't morse, morse was the ticking of the watch. Not sure how you can push out books in dots and dashes format anyway. Im guessing this was easy to do if the books were arranged in alphabetical order.


NASA Co-ordinates: Binary
STAY: Morse
Watch Hand: Morse

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> he used morse. Her daughter herself said morse and he also said ,rose when he was in the tesseract
> 
> 
> but this gets me. *The small crafts they were using couldn't possibly have the velocity to escape gargantua's gravitation fields and neither it could have reached the escape velocity for all those other planets. *
> ...


If Ranger 1 can escape 1.3G without rocket boosters then the Endurance can surely escape Gargantua.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> but this gets me. The small crafts they were using couldn't possibly have the velocity to escape gargantua's gravitation fields and neither it could have reached the escape velocity for all those other planets.



It was a slingshot maneuver, known as gravity assist. Basically the gravity of gargantua itself was used to accelerate the craft, saving on the required propellant.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 9, 2014)

Anorion said:


> It was a slingshot maneuver, known as gravity assist. Basically the gravity of gargantua itself was used to accelerate the craft, saving on the required propellant.



ohh..looks like i'll have to watch it again


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2014)

Real and raw: the miniature fx behind Interstellar | fxguide


----------



## icebags (Dec 11, 2014)

ok, now sit back and watch this cinematographer's expression about interplanetary human exploration.....


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2014)

^ That's actually collection of some of the most awesome shots of space movies along with the voiceover of poem, "Rage rage". And it's pretty cool.


----------



## icebags (Dec 12, 2014)

^ fotos AND textures from:
NASA/JPL, NASA/CICLOPS, NASA/Goddard Space Flight Center Scientific Visualization Studio, ESA, John Van Vliet, Björn Jonsson (and many others.....

as per the uploader's comments.....


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 13, 2014)

So now I understand that Indians in the past knew all about extreme space travel. Someone had discovered / deduced all these theories. 

There is a concept that a minute in Brahmaloka is many years on earth. From the above discussions it looks like Brahmaloka is far away in space. So travelling there has to be at insane speeds and the person who travels there will see slowing down of time in relation to earth time.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2014)

This is the exact story of Revati, who traveled to Brahma-Loka and while she was there, many ages past on earth:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revati

It's quite a fascinating story in relation to Time Dilation.



> Revati was the only daughter of King Kakudmi (sometimes called Kakudmin, Revata or Raivata), a powerful monarch who ruled Kusasthali, a prosperous and advanced kingdom under the sea, and who also controlled large tracts of land, including Anarta kingdom. Feeling that no human could prove to be good enough to marry his lovely and talented daughter, King Kakudmi took Revati with him to Brahma-loka (the plane of existence where Lord Brahma, the Creator, resides) to ask Lord Brahma's advice about finding a suitable husband for Revati.
> 
> When they arrived, Lord Brahma was listening to a musical performance by the Gandharvas, so they waited patiently until the performance was finished. Then, Kakudmi bowed humbly, made his request and presented his shortlist of candidates. Lord Brahma laughed loudly, and explained that time runs differently on different planes of existence, and that during the short time they had waited in Brahma-loka to see him, 27 chatur-yugas (a chatur-yuga is a cycle of four yugas, or Ages of Man, hence 27 chatur-yugas total 108 yugas) had passed on Earth (see time dilation theory). Also see the astronomical explanation. Lord Brahma said to Kakudmi, "O King, all those whom you may have decided within the core of your heart to accept as your son-in-law have passed away in the course of time. Twenty-seven chatur-yugas have already passed. Those upon whom you may have already decided are now gone, and so are their sons, grandsons and other descendants. You cannot even hear about their names."abhiyātaḥ — have passed; tri — three; nava — nine; chatur-yuga — four yugas; vikalpitaḥ — thus measured. [1] 'for many successions of ages have died whilst you were listening to our songsters: now upon earth the twenty-eighth great age of the present Manu is nearly finished, and the Kali period is at hand.' You must therefore bestow this virgin gem (i.e. Revati) upon some other husband, for you are now alone, and your friends, your ministers, servants, wives, kinsmen, armies, and treasures, have long since been swept away by the hand of time."
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2014)

^^Good read but that "virgin gem" made me chuckle.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^Good read but that "virgin gem" made me chuckle.



Yea, its rough translation of (maybe only way to say) _Pavitra Kanya._


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

Coherence (2013) - IMDb - 8/10

It's a pretty convoluted movie about the endless possibilities of a reality in its self-contained pocket universe. While a comet passes over a place, it creates (endless) parallel universe with a group of 8 people in each (people from the original universe). The movie gets twisted, when the characters from each universe begins to encounter their parallel selves. 

I suggest this movie to all the sci-fi movie freaks interested in space-time continuum/reality-warping movie genre.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

Flash said:


> Coherence (2013) - IMDb - 8/10
> 
> It's a pretty convoluted movie about the endless possibilities of a reality in its self-contained pocket universe. While a comet passes over a place, it creates (endless) parallel universe with a group of 8 people in each (people from the original universe). The movie gets twisted, when the characters from each universe begins to encounter their parallel selves.
> 
> I suggest this movie to all the sci-fi movie freaks interested in space-time continuum/reality-warping movie genre.



I've watched it last month. At first, I thought it would be a horror movie, but I'm happy I was wrong.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Flash for recommending the movie, it looks interesting.

Now I have 78 movies that I need to watch soon!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2015)

There are a number of smaller black holes orbitting gargantua. Coop chooses one of these for a slingshot maneuver to Miller's planet, the slowing down is done by a Neutron Star, which was originally supposed to be another black hole. Nolan left all this out of the movie as it could have gotten too confusing, and Nolan wanted just one wormhole, one black hole, and one neutron star in the movie.

Also the visualization of gargantua is a slower version of a supermassive spinning black hole, because showing the real speed would make it too sparkly.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2015)

"Too confusing"? lol. That would have been more awesome. A brainf**k movie. 

Anyway, still researching on Interstellar?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, Nolan seems to have messed up in the balancing act, in between keeping it a science based movie and something that could be digested by a mass audience. The end result does not please either party. For the kind of movie it is, it would have been better to actually let Cooper select his trajectory from the number of smaller black holes orbiting gargantua. This would have resulted in a spectacular sequence, where you see one black hole lensing another one behind it. It would have been better to show the gargantua at full speed. When Brand says a black hole environment is not great for evolution because it sucks up everything, comets and meteors, not allowing for events to happen, that is all nonsense, and Nolan knew it. It's still in the movie, and not refuted, giving people who don't bother to find out the wrong idea. More such events are likely to happen around a black hole, and this is explained by saying oh, Brand did not know what she is talking about. The storytelling came first, the scientist's job was to back up the story, instead of putting the science first and writing the story around it. 

That's just the way Nolan makes movies. For example for Inception, he ditched research and went for his own feelings, because he felt that "research" means that you just confirm the things that you already believe in. This is not an approach that works for a hard sci fi movie, without making some heavy compromises. Yes,it was good, but maybe this movie would have been better in the hands of another director. Pretty sure Robert Zemeckis or Alfonso Cuaron would have handled this movie better. 

Im not hating here, The Prestige remains one of the movies I most enjoy watching again and again.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2015)

Robert Zemeckis! Aah.. you just quoted a director of my favorite film, BTTF! As a director, writer and producer of movies like BTTF and Contact, yes I think he could have done a very good job here.

This also reminds me about The Walk. The trailer is Epic already.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2015)

"Predestination" is the movie that Nolan should have directed. Its not that 'Predestination' is bad without his touch, but it could have been "his" movie this year.

"Intersteller" is a pre-mature baby!


----------

